# Soviet Air Force (VVS)



## gekho (Apr 20, 2012)

At first, the Soviet Union found itself out of the war, shielded by a non-aggression pact made between Hitler and Stalin, and then in the thick of it when Germany opted to ignore the agreement and attack Russia, on June 22, 1941. (The Soviet Union did not declare war on Japan until six days before Japan surrendered.) The role of air power in Russia was difficult to determine: the areas involved were too vast to permit either side to claim air superiority, and the weather often made the entire issue moot, as the war was sometimes fought strictly on the ground and by artillery. Aviation had developed in Russia along active and parallel lines to its development in Europe and in America. The father of Russian aviation, Nikolai Zhukovsky, had established a wind tunnel research station in Moscow in 1914, beginning a deep tradition of aeronautical research in Russia. The designer who became the most prolific in the years following World War I was Andrei Nikolaevich Tupolev. It was in a Tupolev plane, the ANT-25, that three Russian fliers made their 1937 nonstop flight from Moscow to California over the North Pole, a flight of 6,750 miles (10,861km) completed in sixty-two hours and seventeen minutes. Tupolev continued the Russian fascination for large aircraft begun by Sikorsky and his IIya Mouremetz, and eventually built the Maxim Gorky and the ANT- 25bis. Meanwhile, the Soviets realized that its air force would have to include fighters as well. This effort was led by Nikolai Polikarpov, who was to design many of the best Russian fighters through World War II. The two men who developed the pilot corps of the Red Air Force were Yakov Smushkevich, who coordinated the Soviet air activities during the Spanish Civil War, and General Alexander Novikov, commander of the Soviet Air Force during World War II. The planes that the Soviets deployed in the war formed the foundation of the air force that afterward would vie with the Western powers for superiority in the sky. 

The plane that became the cornerstone of the Russian air campaign was the Ilyushin IL-2m-3 Shturmovik, a two-man fighter-bomber dive-bomber with a powerful 1,770-horse- power engine and armour to withstand scores of direct hits. The Shturmovik was known as the “Flying Tank,” and the Soviets built and deployed an incredible thirty-six thousand of them during the war. Its two cannons and two machine guns, combined with a bomb-load capacity of 1,320 pounds (660kg), made it a powerful weapon and support for ground troops. The only Soviet bomber of consequence in the war was the Petlyakov PE-8, a bomber with a range adequate for targets inside Germany. In the category of fighters, the Soviet Air force relied on four planes, each with strengths and weaknesses that Russian fliers came to know intimately. The first was an American plane: the Bell P-39 Airacobra, five thousand of which were given to the Soviets when the plane was spurned by American pilots.The Russians used it as a low-altitude fighter and for ground support; fitting it with a more powerful cannon made it an effective antitank weapon. The Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-3 was a fighter with poor manoeuvrability and meagre armament, yet it proved an irritant to German planes because it climbed and dove as no other fighter. A Messerschmitt could, if not alert, suddenly find itself being swooped down on from above by a MiG-3 that cruised at forty thousand feet (12,192m) waiting for the perfect opportunity to strike. The need for a fighter that could engage the Luftwaffe at close range was met by the Yakovlev YAK-3, introduced in 1943 and comparable in performance to the Spitfire. 

The YAK-3 neutralized the German fighter and Stuka attacks, and that was all that was necessary, given that Germany did not have a long-range bomber program to speak of. The most advanced Soviet fighter produced during the war was the powerfully elegant Lavochkin LA-7, a fighter introduced in 1944 that was superior to anything the Luftwaffe flew; with fifteen thousand produced, the LA-7 gave the Soviets the edge in a theatre Germany believed it dominated right to the end. The long tradition of flying in Russia, coupled with its continuing awareness that it would likely be involved in wars from both the east and the west, resulted in a strong corps of aviators, and thus of war aces. The Red Air Force’s top ace was Ivan Kozhedub, with sixty-two kills in a Lavochkin fighter purchased for him by private donations.

Many other pilots endured great tests during the sieges of Russian cities and there were aces duly decorated, but no tale compares to that of Alexei Maresyev. With nineteen kills to his credit already, Maresyev crash-landed behind enemy lines and in the process crushed both his legs. He dragged himself through the snow, surviving on berries and ants, until he was rescued nineteen days later. Both his legs had to be amputated, but within a year, walking on artificial legs, he returned to service and scored seven more victories. Women pilots found their greatest acceptance in the Red Air Force, partly out of egalitarian ideology and partly because the one thousand women who volunteered were excellent pilots. An impressive thirty Citations of Hero of the Soviet Union went to women pilots, twenty- three to members of the 588th Night Bomber Regiment— the so-called Night Witches, who flew whatever planes they could find (even if they were slow P0-2 biplanes) to bomb the enemy. Three entire regiments of the Air Force were made up entirely of women, and some became legendary combat pilots. The most famous of them was Lilya Litvyak, known as the “White Rose of Stalingrad,” a pilot with twenty-two kills to her credit before she was shot down. Other women whose exploits were hailed both in Russia and throughout the world were Anna Yegorova, one of the most proficient Shturmovik pilots (previously thought to be too difficult a plane for a woman to fly); Natalya Meklin, a teenage member of the Night Witches who flew 840 missions in less than three years; Valeria Khomyakova, a member of the 566th Fighter Regiment who became famous for being the first woman to down a German bomber, a JU88, in 1942; and Olga Yamschikova, the top woman ace of the war with seventeen kills, who volunteered for combat after serving as a flight instructor preparing many men to fly fighter aircraft.

Source: Soviet Air Force


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2012)

The first prototype of a single-seat sesquiplane fighter was the Type M which first flew in 1917. Developed by engineers Buzio and Calzavera it had a single-step hull and an open cockpit forward of the wings and was similar to the earlier Macchi M.3. It was followed by another prototype with a revised tail unit designated the Ma and further developed as the M bis and Ma bis. The production aircraft was designated the M.5 and like the prototypes were powered by a single Isotta-Fraschini V.4B engine in pusher configuration. Deliveries soon commenced in the summer of 1917 to the Aviazone per la Regia Marina (Italian Navy Aviation). Late production aircraft had a more powerful Isotta-Fraschini V.6 engine and redesigned wingtip floats, they were designated M.5 mod. Macchi produced 200 aircraft and another 44 were built by Società Aeronautica Italiana.


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2012)

The Polikarpov I-3 was the first of Nikolai Polikarpov's fighter designs to enter front line service, and was the first of a long line of designs that reached their peak with the I-153. The first of Polikarpov's biplanes to take to the air had been the two-seat 2I-1N. This was an impressively streamlined aircraft built around a wooden semi-monocoque fuselage, constructed out of layers of laminated wood. Tragically the only prototype crashed on 31 March 1926 when the surface of the upper right wing pealed off. Both of the crewmen were killed, and a prolonged investigation into the cause of the accident delayed work on Polikarpov's next aircraft, meaning that it eventually emerged after Sukhov's I-4/ ANT-5. When work did begin the first problem was the lack of a suitably powerful Soviet aircraft engine. Two imported engines were considered - the Wright Tornado III radial engine and the BMW VI liquid cooled inline engine. At first the Tornado was chosen, but Polikarpov felt that it wasn't powerful enough, and the BMW was soon adopted.

A wooden mock-up of the new design was ready by April 1927, and the design was approved in principle on 14 May. Formal approval from the Commissariat of the Air Force followed on 3 June, and work on a full size model began. In October static tests began using this model, while work began on the first of two prototypes. The first prototype made its maiden flight on 21 February 1928, and tests lasted into April. The second prototype followed in August 1928. The design of the I-3 borrowed heavily from that of the 2I-N1, although most structural elements were made stronger (and thus heavier) in response to the fatal crash that had destroyed the earlier aircraft. The semi-monocoque fuselage was made of layers of veneered wood glued together, while the wings had box-type plywood spars and were covered with plywood and fabric. 

Just under 400 I-3s were built, starting in 1928. The peak of production came in 1930 when 250 aircraft were built, and production ended in 1931. The first 39 were powered by imported BMW engines, while the rest got Soviet licence-built 680hp M-17 engines. The prototypes and first 75 production aircraft were armed with two Vickers machine guns, which were then replaced with 7.62mm PV-1 machine guns. The I-3 entered service in 1929, replacing the Grigorovich I-2 in units based in Belorussia. The aircraft was used by squadrons based at Smolensk, Bryansk, Kiev and Bobruisk, as well as at training schools. The number of aircraft in service peaked at 297 at the start of 1932, before falling as the I-3 was replaced by the I-5, I-15 family and I-16 monoplanes. As was common with fighter pilots of the early 1930s Soviet fighter pilots preferred manoeuvrability to speed, and so the I-3 was never as popular as the newer Polikarpov aircraft that replaced it. The I-3 was also the basis of a second two-seater, the Polikarpov DI-2. 

Source: Polikarpov I-3


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2012)

The aircraft was designed by Nikolai Polikarpov to replace the U-1 trainer (Avro 504), itself known as Avrushka to the Soviets. Its name was changed to Po-2 in 1944, after Polikarpov's death, according to the new Soviet naming system using designer's initials. The prototype of the U-2, powered by a 74 kW (99 hp) Shvetsov M-11 air-cooled five cylinder radial engine, first flew on 24 June 1927 piloted by M.M. Gromov. After some modifications the next flight took place on 7 January 1928. Aircraft from the pre-production series were tested at the end of 1928 and serial production started in 1929 in Factory Nr 23 in Leningrad. Production in the Soviet Union ended in 1953, but license-built CSS-13 were still produced in Poland until 1959.

From the beginning, the U-2 became the basic Soviet civil and military trainer aircraft, mass produced in a "Red Flyer" factory near Moscow. It was also used for transport, and as a military liaison aircraft, due to its STOL capabilities. Also from the beginning it was produced in an agricultural aircraft variant, what earned it its nickname Kukuruznik. Although entirely outclassed by contemporary aircraft, the Kukuruznik served extensively on the Eastern Front in World War II, primarily as a liaison, medevac and general supply aircraft. It was especially useful for supplying Soviet partisans behind the front line. Its low cost and easy maintenance led to a production run of over 40,000. Manufacturing of the Po-2 in the USSR ceased in 1949, but until 1959 a number were assembled in Aeroflot repair workshops. First trials of arming the machine with bombs took place in 1941.

During the defence of Odessa, in September 1941, the U-2 was used as a reconnaissance aircraft and as a light, short-range, bomber. The bombs, dropped from a civil aircraft piloted by Pyotr Bevz, were the first to fall on enemy artillery positions. From 1942 it was adapted as a light night ground attack plane. Nikolay Polikarpov supported the project, and under his leadership, the U-2VS (voyskovaya seriya - Military series) was created. This was a light night bomber, fitted with bomb carriers beneath the lower wing, to carry 50 or 100 kg (110 or 220 lbs) bombs up to a total weight of 350 kg (771 lb) and armed with ShKAS or DA machine guns in the observer's cockpit.

Wehrmacht troops nicknamed it Nähmaschine (sewing machine) for its rattling sound and Finnish troops called it Hermosaha (Nerve saw). The enemy soon became aware of the threat posed by the U-2, and Luftwaffe pilots were given special instructions for engaging these aircraft, which they disparagingly nicknamed Rusfaner or "Russian Plywood".[4] The material effects of these missions may be regarded as insignificant, but the psychological effect on German troops was much more noticeable. They typically attacked by complete surprise in the dead of night, denying German troops sleep and keeping them constantly on their guard, contributing yet further to the already exceptionally high stress of combat on the Eastern front. Their usual tactics involved flying only a few meters above the ground, rising for the final approach, cutting off the engine and making a gliding bombing run, leaving the targeted troops with only the eerie whistling of the wind in the wings' bracing-wires as an indication of the impending attack. Luftwaffe fighters found it extremely hard to shoot down the Kukuruznik because of three main factors: the rudimentary aircraft could take an enormous amount of damage and stay in the air, the pilots used the defensive tactic of flying at treetop level, and the stall speed of both the Messerschmitt Bf 109 and the Focke-Wulf Fw 190 was similar to the Soviet craft's maximum cruise speed, making it difficult for the newer aircraft to keep a Po-2 in weapons range for an adequate period of time.[5] The success of the Soviet night harassment units using the Po-2 inspired the Luftwaffe to set up similar Störkampfstaffel squadrons on the Eastern Front using their own obsolete 1930s-era, open cockpit biplane and parasol monoplane aircraft, eventually building up to larger Nachtschlachtgruppe units, each comprising a few squadrons apiece.

The U-2 was known as the aircraft used by the 588th Night Bomber Regiment, composed of an all-women pilot and ground crew complement. The unit became notorious for its daring low-altitude night raids on German rear-area positions, with veteran pilots, Yekaterina Ryabova and Nadezhda Popova on one occasion flying 18 such missions in a single night. The women pilots observed that the enemy suffered a further degree of demoralization simply due to their antagonists being female. As such, the pilots earned the nickname "Night Witches" (German Nachthexen, Russian Ночные Ведьмы/Nočnye Ved’my). The unit earned numerous Hero of the Soviet Union citations and dozens of Order of the Red Banner medals; most surviving pilots had flown nearly 1,000 combat missions at the end of the war and had taken part in the Battle of Berlin.

North Korean forces used the Po-2 in a similar role in the Korean War. A significant number of Po-2s were fielded by the Korean People's Air Force, inflicting serious damage during night raids on Allied bases.[6] On 28 November, at 0300 hours, a lone Po-2 attacked Pyongyang airfield in northwestern Korea. Concentrating on the 8th Fighter-Bomber Group's parking ramp, the Po-2 dropped a string of fragmentation bombs squarely across the Group's lineup of F-51s. Eleven Mustangs were damaged, three so badly that they were destroyed when Pyongyang was abandoned several days later. On 17 June 1951, at 0130 hours, Suwon airfield was bombed by two Po-2. Each biplane dropped a pair of fragmentation bombs. One scored a hit on the 802nd Engeneer Aviation Battalion's motor pool, damaging some equipment. Two bombs burst on the flish line of the 335th Fighter Interceptor Squadron. One F-86A "Sabre" (FU-334 / 49-1334) was struck on the wing and began burning. The fire took hold, gutting the aircraft. Prompt action by personnel who moved aircraft away from the burning Sabre preventing further loss. Yet eight other Sabres had been damaged in the brief attack, four seriousliy. One F-86 pilot was among the wounded. The North Koreans subsequently credited Lt. La Woon Yung with this damaging attack. [7] UN forces named the Po-2's nighttime appearance Bedcheck Charlie and had great difficulty in shooting it down — even though night fighters had radar as standard equipment in the 1950s, the wood-and-fabric-construction of the Po-2 gave only a minimal radar echo, making it hard for an opposing fighter pilot to acquire his target. On 16 June 1953, a USMC AD-4 from VMC-1 piloted by Major George H. Linnemeier and CWO Vernon S. Kramer shot down a Soviet-built Polikarpov Po-2 biplane, the only documented Skyraider air victory of the war. One Lockheed F-94 Starfire was lost while slowing to 110 mph during an intercept of a Po-2 biplane.

Source: Polikarpov Po-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gekho (Apr 21, 2012)

Evolved in parallel with the P-35, the 2PA was a two-seat fighter and fighter-bomber with a fundamentally similar airframe and offered with either a similar undercarriage to that of the single-seater as the 2PA-L (Land) or with an amphibious float undercarriage as the 2PA-A (Amphibian). Dubbed 'Convoy Fighter' by the manufacturer, the 2PA was powered by a Wright R-1820-G2 or G3 Cyclone nine-cylinder radial engine, the former rated at 1,000hp for take-off and the latter at 875hp. Armament comprised two wing-mounted 0.30 in (7.62 mm) or (0.50 in (12.7 mm) Browning guns, one 7.62 mm Browning on a flexible mount in the rear cockpit, plus two forward-firing fuselage-mounted 7.62mm or 12.7mm Browning guns. Provision was made for a bomb load of up to 227kg on internal wing racks.

Early in 1939, Major Seversky embarked upon a European sales tour in a 2PA-202 or 2PA-BX which was fitted with a 1,100hp Pratt Whitney R-1830-S3C Twin Wasp. This aircraft was tested at the A&AEE Martlesham Heath, in March 1939, at the instigation of the Air Ministry. One 2PA-A and one 2PA-L were procured by the Soviet Union in March 1938, together with a manufacturing licence, which, in the event, was not to be utilised.

Twenty R-1820-G2-powered examples were ordered clandestinely by the Japanese Imperial Navy for use over China as long-range escort fighters. Designated 2PA-B3, these received an armament of two fuselage-mounted 7.62 mm machine guns and a similar weapon in the rear cockpit. Assigned the Japanese designation A8V1, the 2PAs were found to possess unacceptable levels of manoeuvrability and climb rate for the escort fighter role and were therefore relegated to reconnaissance missions in Central China, two later being passed to the Asahi Shimbun newspaper group. Fifty-two 2PA-BXs were ordered by Sweden as dive-bombers (the Seversky company having meanwhile become the Republic Aviation Corporation), but only two of these were delivered to Sweden, the remainder being taken over by the USAAC as AT-12 Guardsman advanced trainers.


----------



## gekho (Apr 21, 2012)

The first prototype of this diminutive single-seat unequal-span biplane flew on 29 April 1930. Power was provided by an imported Gnome-Rhone Jupiter VII radial engine with individual helmet-type fairings over each cylinder head. The second prototype was named Klim Voroshilov after the Soviet Defence-Minister. It had a Jupiter VI radial and was intended for low-level operations. The third and final prototype had a Soviet M-15 radial engine with a ring cowling. In the summer of 1930 seven evaluation aircraft were built, powered by the 358kW M-22 radial - in fact a Russian version of the Jupiter VI. Tests were successful and series production was undertaken. A total of 803 was built and the type formed the main equipment of Soviet fighter units until 1936.

Standard armament of the I-5 was two synchronised 7.62mm PV-1 machine-guns and up to 40kg of bombs could be carried on underwing racks. The circular-section fuselage had a metal tubular framework with metal sheet covering forward and fabric aft. The wooden wings were fabric covered. The axle-type undercarriage could be fitted with wheel spats. A number of I-5s were still in use at the time of the German invasion of the Soviet Union in June 1941, when a few were pressed into service by Black Sea naval airmen for ground attack. Interestingly, I-5s had previously been used in Soviet Zveno 'parasite' experiments, being launched in the air from the TB-3 mother ship. 

Source: Polikarpov I-5 - fighter


----------



## gekho (Apr 21, 2012)

In years 1933- 1934 the idea was 'in the air' to bring the aging TB-3 in line with new requirements. Administration of (WHICH?) aircraft factory invited a group of designers (teachers and engineers from the VVA). V.F.Bolkhovitinov was a head of this group. A.N.Tupolev, chief designer of the TB-3, refused to participate because he was busy with more advanced project ANT-42. The DB-A was of the same weight/size class as a TB-3, but had mid-wing, smooth skin, all cockpits and gunner positions were enclosed. Bombs (all) were placed inside fuselage, bomb bay size was 6x2m2. Main landing gear was retractable (into huge 'pants'). Aircraft was equipped with landing airbrakes. First flown in May 1935, State Acceptance tests took place in May-June same year. Speed was 45-50km/h higher than for the TB-3, performance was good. 

Several records were set with this aircraft:
- November 10, 1936 - 10tons payload at 7032m;
- November 20, 1936 - 13tons payload at 4535m (both - pilots M.A.Nukhtikov and M.A.Lipkin);
- May 14, 1937 - 5tons payload, 2002.6km in 7h2min11.7sec (two records : 280km/h on 1000km and 246km/h on 2000km) by N.G.Bajdukov, G.F.Kastanaev and L.L.Kerber. 

Those records 'provoked' attempt to perform trans-arctic flight of the same record setting aircraft (H-209) from Moscow to the USA. Some modifications were made, but preparations were carried in a hurry. On August 12, 1937 aircraft took off the ground. Flight conditions were far from favorable, but flight continued. August 13, 13:40 aircraft passed the North Pole. At 14:32 radio from the H-209 reported that one engine stopped. Aircraft was not found, despite search efforts during one year (repeated several times in more recent time with more advanced search technic). Despite of this lose, series of 16 was started. 12 built until 1940, when production was phased out in favor of TB-7. Problems (mostly administrative) with the TB-7 few times resulted in discussions about restarting DB-A production. 

Source: DB-A, V.F.Bolkhovitinov


----------



## gekho (Apr 21, 2012)

The Yermolayev Yer-2 was a long-range Soviet medium bomber used during World War II. It was developed from the Bartini Stal-7 prototype airliner before the war. It was used to bomb Berlin from airbases in Estonia after Operation Barbarossa in 1941. Production was terminated in August 1941 to allow the factory to concentrate on building higher-priority Ilyushin Il-2 ground-attack aircraft, but was restarted at the end of 1943 with new, fuel-efficient, Charomskiy ACh-30B aircraft diesel engines.

Although designed as a long-range medium bomber it was flown on tactical ground-attack missions during the Battle of Moscow with heavy losses. The survivors were flown, in ever dwindling numbers, until August 1943 when the last examples were transferred to schools. However, the resumption of production in 1943 allowed the aircraft to resume combat operations in April 1945. The Yer-2 remained in service with Long-Range Aviation until replaced by four-engined bombers at the end of the 1940s.

The Yer-2 was not in squadron service when Germany invaded on 22 June 1941, but the 420th and 421st Long-Range Bomber Regiments (Russian: Dahl'niy Bombardirovchnyy Aviapolk—DBAP) were formed shortly afterwards. However neither regiment flew any operational missions until later in the summer.[3] On the evening of 10 August Yer-2s of the 420th DBAP, accompanied by Petlyakov Pe-8s of the 432nd DBAP, attempted to bomb Berlin from Pushkino Airfield near Leningrad. The airfield was too short to accommodate a fully loaded Yer-2, but three bombers did manage to take-off regardless. Two managed to bomb Berlin, or its outskirts, but only one successfully returned; the other was shot down by 'friendly' Polikarpov I-16s when it reentered Soviet airspace and the third aircraft went missing.[8] Three crews from the 420th DBAP bombed Königsberg during the nights of 28–29 August and 30 August–1 September from Ramenskoye Airport, southeast of Moscow.[9]

On 1 October 1941 sixty-three Yer-2s were in service, but only thirty-four were operational. The 420th DBAP had flown 154 sorties by the beginning of November (6 in August, 81 in September, 67 in October) and had lost thirty of its forty aircraft. Over half of these (nineteen) were due to non-combat losses. Losses were extremely high over the autumn and winter as they were inappropriately committed against German tactical front-line targets during the Battle of Moscow at low altitudes and only twelve were in service on 18 March 1942. On 4 August 1942 the 747th DBAP had only ten Yer-2s on hand and it was briefly committed during the Battle of Stalingrad. The survivors were flown, in ever dwindling numbers, until August 1943 when the last few aircraft were transferred to schools by the 2nd Guards DBAP and the 747th DBAP.

The Yer-2 was placed back into production at the end of 1943, but none of the new bombers had been issued to combat units by 1 June 1944. However forty-two were in service on 1 January 1945 and one hundred and one on 10 May 1945 after the war ended. The first combat mission undertaken by Yer-2s after they returned to production was a raid on Königsberg on 7 April 1945 by the 327th and 329th Bomber Aviation Regiments (Russian: Bombardirovchnyy Aviatsionyy Polk). It remained in service with Long-Range Aviation units until replaced by four-engined bombers like the Tupolev Tu-4 in the late 1940s.

Source: Yermolayev Yer-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2012)

This is a great thread, Gekko. Important and little known. Please keep it up. 

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Apr 22, 2012)

Georgii Mikhailovich Beriev produced his first original design, Aircraft No. 25, at the Menzhinsky plant in Moscow in 1932. Beriev had gained considerable expertise as an assistant to French designer, Paul-Aime Richard, during the latter's stay in the Soviet Union from 1928 to 1930. The B.M.W. VIF-powered prototype was transported to Sevastopol on the Black Sea for flight tests, and these proving successful the new flying-boat went into production as the MBR-2 (Morskoy Blizhnii Razvedchik, or naval short-range reconnaissance). In production form it was powered by a Soviet-built M-17B inline engine.

Deliveries of the MBR-2M-17 intended for use in the short-range bombing and maritime reconnaissance roles, began in 1934. It was a shoulder-wing cantilever monoplane, with its M-17B engine mounted on a pair of N-struts over the wing; it had a two-step wooden hull with plywood covering, and the pilot's cockpit located just in front of the wing. A strut-braced horizontal tailplane was set high on the single fin. Bow and midships gunners each had a single 7.62mm PV-1 machine-gun.


----------



## gekho (Apr 22, 2012)

An unequal-span two-seat biplane constructed largely of wood with fabric covering, the R-5 reconnaissance light bomber flew in prototype form in 1928. Pilot and observer/gunner were seated close together in tandem open cockpits - the pilot beneath a cutout in the upper wing trailing-edge. The BMW VIb in-line engine of the prototype was replaced by the 507kW Soviet-built M-17B in production aircraft. The R-5 could operate on skis or twin-floats (the latter designated R-5A or MR-5), as well as on the more normal axle-type fixed undercarriage. Standard armament was a fixed 7.62mm PV-1 machine-gun and a DA-1 weapon of the same calibre operated by the observer. Up to 250kg of bombs could be carried on underwing racks.

Many variants of the R-5 were used in the Soviet Union. These included the single-seat R-5T torpedo bomber; the heavily armed R-5Sh ground-attack aircraft; and the SSS of 1934 with 533kW M-17F engine, spatted landing gear and new ShKAS machine-guns. Civil versions were the P-5 and P-5A, the latter with cabin accommodation for four passengers, and an enclosed pilot's cockpit.

Some 7,000 of all versions of the R-5 were built. Military operations included the Spanish Civil War (31 R-5s serving with the Republicans), the campaigns in 1938-39 against the Japanese in the Far East, the 'Winter War' against Finland, and the fighting against Germany from 1941. At the time of the German invasion most R-5s had been relegated to training and liaison duties, but several hundred returned to first-line duties to equip light night-bombing 'nuisance raid' units alongside the ubiquitous Polikarpov U-2.


----------



## gekho (Apr 22, 2012)

In 1925, the Soviet Air Force approached TsAGI with a requirement for a heavy bomber with total engine output of 2,000 PS (1,970 hp) and either wheeled or float landing gear. Tupolev OKB started design work in 1926 with the government operational requirements finalized in 1929. Tupolev TB-1 was taken as the basis for the design and the aircraft was initially powered by Curtiss V-1570 "Conqueror" engines generating 600 PS (590 hp) each,[3] with the intent of switching to Mikulin M-17s (modified BMW VIs) in production. The mock-up was approved on 21 March 1930 and the first prototype was completed on 31 October 1930.[5] The aircraft flew on 22 December 1930 with Mikhail Gromov at the controls and with ski landing gear, despite almost crashing owing to vibration causing the throttles to close, the test flight was a success. On 20 February 1931, the Soviet Air Force approved mass production of ANT-6 with M-17 engines.

The prototype was refitted with BMW VIz 500 engines of 730 PS (720 hp) each, larger radiators, and wooden fixed-pitch propellers of TsAGI design. Single-wheel landing gear was deemed too weak and was replaced by tandem bogies with 1,350×300 mm (53×12 in) tires. The first pre-production TB-3-4M-17 flew on 4 January 1932 with A. B. Yumashev and I. F. Petrov at the controls. Unexpectedly, subsequent mass-produced aircraft were found to be 10-12% heavier than the prototype which significantly hampered performance. The discrepancy was discovered to be due to high positive tolerances on raw materials which resulted in steel sheetmetal, pipes, and wires being much thicker than on the carefully constructed prototypes. The aircraft were also more crudely painted with a thick layer of camouflage and lacquer. The factories asked the workers for suggestions on reducing the weight, paying 100 roubles for each kilogram (2.2 lb) removed from the aircraft. In combination with OKB efforts, this resulted in weight savings of almost 1,000 kilograms (2,200 lb). Despite this, production aircraft could differ from each other by as much as several hundred kilograms.

In 1933, a single TB-3-4M-17F was streamlined with removal of turrets and bomb shackles, covering of all openings, and fitting of wheel spats. This resulted in only a 4.5% increase in top speed and a similar increase in the range. Tupolev concluded that streamlining was minimally beneficial for large and slow aircraft. To study the effect of corrugated skin, in January–February 1935 a single TB-3-4AM-34R had the corrugations incrementally covered with fabric. This resulted in a 5.5% gain in top speed and a 27.5% increase in the ceiling. The same aircraft demonstrated a significant increase in climb rate when fitted with experimental four-blade propellers.

The TB-3 was used operationally during the Battle of Khalkhin Gol and in the Winter War with Finland. Although it was officially withdrawn from service in 1939, at the start of the Great Patriotic War on 22 June 1941, the Soviet Air Force had 516 operational TB-3s, with an additional 25 operated by the Soviet Navy. Stationed far from the USSR's western border, the ТB-3s avoided catastrophic losses during the first German air strikes, after which TB-3s from 3rd TBAP (Heavy Bomber Regiment) began flying night bombing missions on 23 June. Shortage of combat-ready aircraft also required daytime use of TB-3s without fighter escort and in this role the bombers, operating at low-to-medium altitudes, suffered heavy losses to enemy fighters and ground fire. By August 1941, TB-3s made up 25% of the Soviet bomber force and, operated by elite air force crews, were flying up to three combat missions per night. The aircraft participated in all major battles through 1943, including the first Battle of Smolensk, the Battle of Moscow, the Battle of Stalingrad, the Siege of Leningrad, and the Battle of Kursk. On 1 July 1945, 18th Air Army still had ten TB-3s on the active roster. The TB-3 served extensively as a cargo and paratroop transport, carrying up to 35 soldiers in the latter role. In the first five months of the war, the aircraft transported 2,797 tons of cargo and 2,300 personnel.

The TB-3 was also used in several special projects as a fighter mothership in the Zveno project and for delivering light T-27, T-37. and T-38 tanks. On 1 August 1941, a pair of TB-3s in Zveno-SPB configuration, each with two Polikarpov I-16 fighters carrying a pair of 250 kilograms (550 lb) bombs, destroyed an oil depot with no losses. On 11 August and 13 August 1941, Zveno-SPB successfully damaged the King Carol I Bridge over Danube in Romania. Zveno operations ended in the fall of 1942 due to high vulnerability of the motherships. In recognition of the role TB-3 played during the war, three aircraft were included in the first post-war air parade on 18 June 1945.


----------



## gekho (Apr 23, 2012)

The Tupolev I-14 (also designated ANT-31) was a Soviet fighter aircraft of the 1930s. It was a single-engined, single-seater monoplane with a retractable undercarriage and designed to carry a heavy armament, and as such was one of the most advanced fighters of its time. It was ordered into production, but this was cancelled after only a small number had been built, the competing Polikarpov I-16 being preferred. In 1932, the Soviet Air Force developed a requirement for a high-speed monoplane fighter to serve alongside agile but slower biplane fighters. In order to meet this requirement, the Tupolev design bureau assigned a team led by Pavel Sukhoi. Sukhoi's team came up with the ANT-31, a low-winged monoplane with an unbraced cantilever wing, retractable undercarriage, an enclosed cockpit and a heavy cannon armament. As such, it was one of the most advanced fighters in the world. The aircraft had a metal monocoque fuselage, while the wings were of corrugated metal construction. The mainwheels of the conventional landing gear retracted backwards into the wing, being operated by cables driven by a handwheel turned by the pilot. The first prototype was powered by an imported 433 kW (580 hp) Bristol Mercury radial engine enclosed by a NACA cowling and driving a two-bladed wooden propeller. It was armed with a single PV-1 machine gun, with provision for two Kurchevsky APK-37 recoilless autocannon under the wing.

The ANT-31, given the air-force designation I-14 (Istrebitel - fighter), made its maiden flight on 27 May 1933. It proved agile but difficult to handle, and with the supercharged Mercury was underpowered, particularly at low altitude. It was therefore decided to build a second prototype, the I-14bis (also known as the ANT-31bis and the I-142 with a more powerful (531 kW (712 kp) Wright Cyclone engine, also imported, an uncorrugated wing and a new undercarriage. The I-14bis demonstrated excellent performance, although handling was still tricky, and an order was placed for production of 55 aircraft, to be powered by the Shvetsov M-25, a licensed version of the Cyclone, and an armament of two 45 mm (1.8 in) Kurchevsky APK-11 recoilless cannons and two ShKAS machine guns.

Deliveries began from the GAZ-125 factory at Irkutsk, Siberia in November 1936. The aircraft's armament had changed to a single ShKAS machine gun and a 20 mm ShVAK cannon as Kurchevsky's recoilless guns had fallen out of favour (with Kurchevsky himself soon to be arrested). By this time, the rival Polikarpov I-16 fighter was well established in production and service, and production of the I-14 was stopped after 18 had been built, the type soon being phased out of service.


----------



## gekho (Apr 23, 2012)

The design for the 14th fighter for the VVS, the I-14, started as an advanced (for the era) monoplane under the direction of Andrei Tupolev. He grew concerned that the design would not mature, and ordered two backup biplane designs as the I-14A and B just to be safe. Polikarpov had just been released from prison in August 1932, and was handed the I-14A project. When both the I-14 and I-14A were ordered into production, Polikarpov's design, a development of the I-5 fighter became the famous I-15. The first flight was made in October 1933 with V.P. Chkalov at the controls, powered by an imported Wright R-1820 Cyclone engine.[4] The I-15, also known by its development name TsKB-3, was a small biplane fighter with a gulled upper wing. The single bay wings were of wooden construction, while the fuselage was of mixed steel and duralumin construction, with a fabric covered rear fuselage.

Production started in 1934, initially being powered by the M-22, a licensed built version of the Bristol Jupiter radial engine. While less powerful than the Cyclone, the M-22 powered aircraft were still superior to the I-5 which it replaced, demonstrating excellent manoeuvrability. Production switched to the 515 kW (700 hp) M-25 engine (a license built Cyclone) in late 1936. A total of 671 I-15s were built, 284 in the Soviet Union and a further 287 under license by CASA in Spain. The gulled upper wing of the I-15 was unpopular with some pilots, as it was felt to restrict visibility, so Polikarpov's design bureau produced a revised version, again powered by the M-25, with a longer span un-gulled upper wing. This version, the I-15bis, commenced production in 1937,[6] a total of 2,408 I-15bis' being delivered by the time production finished in 1940. More than 1,000 I-15bis fighters were still in Soviet use during the German invasion when the biplane was employed in the ground attack role. By late 1942, all I-15s and I-15bis' were relegated to second line duties.


----------



## gekho (Apr 23, 2012)

Lavochkin's famed La-7 became one of the best Soviet WWII fighters, however its wooden construction limited its performance. At the end of the War a new La-7 version armed with three 20 mm Beresin B-20 guns was put into production and efforts were made to improve firepower even more by developing the new design armed with Nudelman and Suranov NS-23 guns. Called Aircraft "130" the prototype was completed on the Production Plant 21 in Gorkiy (now Nizhny Novgorod). The new fighter was made entirely of metal and was armed with four NS-23 guns. In 1946 the "130" was put into serial production under the designation "Product 48" and was named La-9. 1,559 airplanes were built in 1946-1949.

According to standard Soviet practice the two-seat trainer version was developed. Named La-9V or UTI La-9, the new aircraft was evaluated in 1947 and put into serial production on the Production Plant 99 (Ulan Ude) under the designation "Product 49". The trainer La-9V could be armed with one NS-23 gun or one 12.7 machine gun. The Production Plant #99 also built single-seat La-9 fighters from the components supplied by the Plant #21. A number of prototypes equipped with auxiliary jet boosters were developed on the basis of the La-9 airframe, however none were put into serial production. 

Source:Lavochkin La-9, Soviet fighter


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2012)

Lavochkin La-9
".... La-9 photos: A number of prototypes equipped with *auxiliary jet boosters* were developed on the basis of the La-9 airframe, however none were put into serial production. "

V-1 German pulse jet engines ... looks like.

MM


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2012)

As always...AWESOME!


----------



## gekho (Apr 24, 2012)

The Polikarpov I-152 or I-15bis was the second in the series of biplanes that began with the I-15 and ended with the I-153, and in some ways was a step backwards from the earlier aircraft. One of the most distinctive features of the I-15 had been its upper gull wing, which had no centre section and instead emerged from the top of the fuselage. This reduced wing loading and thus increased manoeuvrability, but was not universally popular. After some debate Polikarpov was ordered to produce a new version of the aircraft with a standard straight upper wing. Although this aircraft is generally known as the I-152, it's official designation for much of its life was probably the I-15bis, with the I-152 designation reserved for a further improved version that was instead replaced by the I-153. Here we will use the generally accepted name.

The first precursor of the I-152 was a single modified I-15 produced in the spring of 1935 at Zavod 39. This eliminated the upper gull wing, replacing it with a more conventional straight wing. The changes increased the weight and the wing loading of the aircraft, and tests in May-July 1935 proved that its performance suffered. Top speed was down to 193mph at sea level and 223mph at 10,000ft. Climb rate, turning time and general manoeuvrability also fell. The poor performance of this prototype meant that a more significant redesign would be needed before a straight wing I-15 could enter production. This new fighter, the TsKB-3bis was designed during 1936, and underwent acceptance trials in July 1937. It was generally similar to the I-15, but with the new central wing section. It was significantly heavier than the older aircraft, and had a slower rate of climb and reduced manoeuvrability. The prototype failed its acceptance trials, but despite this was still ordered into production.

Production began at Zavod No.1 in Moscow in the middle of 1937, but didn't reach full speed until 1938. Early aircraft used the same M-25 engine as later I-15s, a licence built version of the Wright Cyclone. This was replaced in mid-1938 by the M-25V, which improved its performance at altitude. Fuel capacity was also improved during the production run. The I-152 had a NACA cowl, replacing the narrower Townend ring used on the I-15. The I-152 was armed with four PV-1 7.62mm machines carried around the engine, and could carry two bomb racks under the wings. These could also be used to carry extra fuel tanks or replaced with racks to carry the RS-82 unguided air-to-ground rocket. A total of 2,408 I-152s were produced, starting in the autumn of 1937 and ending in 1939. This made it the second most numerous member of the I-15 family, behind the I-153 of which 3,437 were built.


----------



## gekho (Apr 24, 2012)

The I-152 was involved in the direct clash between Japan and the Soviet Union on the border between Manchukuo and Mongolia, where a series of skirmishes along the Khalkhin-Gol River erupted into a full-scale war on 11 May 1939. One fighter regiment of I-152s was involved from the start, and another arrived during the battle, fighting alongside three equipped with the I-16 monoplane. The Japanese were now almost entirely equipped with the Nakajima Type 97 monoplane. The fighting over Mongolia demonstrated the problems with the Soviet doctrine of two types of fighters. The 'fast' I-16 was actually slower than the Ki-27, so was unable to break up the massive Soviet formations. When huge dog fights did develop the Japanese were able to use their superior speed to escape from any dogfight with the slower I-152s. Both sides made massively inflated claims at the time. The Japanese claimed to have destroyed 1,260 aircraft, while the Soviets claimed 590 aerial victories and 55 aircraft destroyed on the ground. In return the Japanese admitted to 154 aircraft lost or damaged and the Soviets to 207. To put these figures into some context both sides committed around 500 aircraft to the fighting! The fighting had proved that the I-152 was no longer an effective front-line fighter, and had forced the Soviets to introduce the new I-153 into combat in very small numbers.

A massive number of I-152s were still in front line service in the Red Air Force on 22 June 1941 at the start of the German invasion of the Soviet Union. Many were allocated to units close to the new front line, and hundreds were destroyed in the initial attacks. Despite being outclassed by the German fighters, the surviving I-152s had to remain in front line service until more modern Soviet fighters were available to replace them in 1942. The surviving aircraft were then used as ground attack aircraft and as night bombers, suffering heavy losses when they were caught by the Germans. The I-152 remained in use in these later roles into 1943. 

Source: Polikarpov I-152 (I-15bis)


----------



## gekho (Apr 24, 2012)

Alexander Arkhangelsky was already second in command at the Tupolev OKB when Andrei Tupolev was imprisoned in one of Stalin's purges. During Tupolev's absence, he was authorised to append his name to the SB variants that were in the pipeline when he took over. The Ar-2 represented a final attempt to extend the useful lifespan of the SB design which had first flown in 1934. In early 1940, Arkhangelsky had worked on a refined SB, designated Arkhangelsky MMN', but this had proved disappointing, with performance no better than the original SB. The Ar-2 was therefore a greater departure from the Tupolev design, in the hopes of creating an aircraft that could attain a speed of 600 km/h (374 mph) at 6,500 m (21,300 ft), and incorporate the newly-developed PB-3 bombsight to give dive-bombing capability. The major airframe changes made on the Ar-2 were streamlining of the engine nacelles (which now housed engines with around 15% greater power), completely new outer wing panels of greater span and taper, and a new, glazed nose. The engine cooling system was moved inside the wings, with air inlets on the leading edges and exits on the underwings. Dive brakes were added to allow for the type's new role. Initially designated SB-RK, factory testing of two prototypes commenced in October 1940, and the following month, an example was delivered to the Soviet NII-VVS for evaluation. In December, the NKAP redesignated the aircraft to incorporate Arkhangelsky's name.

The results of the NII-VVS tests were encouraging. While the hoped-for top speed was not attained, the aircraft's handling was an improvement on the SB, and the dive-bombing adaptations worked very well. Weaknesses identified included major problems with engine cooling and lubrication and deficiencies in defensive armament (the latter a common problem with Soviet bombers of the period). The report concluded that the aircraft should be put into production and development continued to eliminate the remaining defects. Production started in late 1940, but already the machine had been superseded by the Petlyakov Pe-2 and the flight of the Tupolev Tu-2 prototype. Therefore, after only 190 Ar-2s had been constructed, Zavod 22 (the aircraft factory previously devoted to Ar-2 manufacture) was turned over to Pe-2 manufacture in early 1941.

Arkhangelsky OKB continued its attempts to refine the SB, creating a final development, the SBB in 1941. All further work in this direction was terminated at the outbreak of war with Germany and Alexander Arkhangelsky was reassigned to Zavod 156 to oversee maintenance and repair of operational SB aircraft. Beginning in 1940, Ar-2s were assigned to units already operating the SB, and the two types were operated side-by-side. At least half of all Ar-2s built were destroyed during the German offensive of 1941, with a small number still operating until about 1943.


----------



## gekho (Apr 24, 2012)

Exigencies of the times precluding fundamental redesign of the MiG-1 to eradicate the fighter's less acceptable characteristics, a series of what were, in effect, palliatives were applied to the basic design to result in the MiG-3. Power plant and (initially) armament remained unchanged, but some structural simplification and strengthening was introduced. The engine was moved forward 10cm; dihedral of the outer wing panels was increased by one degree; a 250 l supplementary fuel tank was introduced beneath the pilot's seat; the aft fuselage decking was cut down; the radiator bath fairing was enlarged and extended forward; the supercharger intakes were revised; 9mm seat armour was provided, together with radio, and four wing points were introduced for a maximum external load of 220kg. The first MiG-3 left the factory in December 1940, 11 being completed by the end of the month; 140 were produced in January 1941, and, by June, production had peaked at 25 aircraft every 24 hours. The first MiG-3 was delivered to a VVS regiment in April 1941 - simultaneously with the MiG-1 - and production continued until 23 December 1941 with approximately 3,120 built, but 50 more were completed from component stocks in the early summer of 1942. Some MiG-3s had a supplementary pair of 12.7mm BK machine guns under the wings - raising take-off weight to 3510kg - and others were fitted with two UBK guns of similar calibre in the wings. Tests were also performed with two fuselage-mounted 20mm ShVAK cannon.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2012)

Interesting shots!


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't you wish you knew the stories behind some of those pictures.

Like that next to last Mig 3 picture. Canopies open, parachutes laying on the wings, chocks set, like they're getting ready for a mission. Large group of men in the background, but not a formal military formation, and in the middle a platform, with a few people on it. Looks like a big, modern airfield, maybe Moscow.


----------



## muscogeemike (Apr 24, 2012)

“It was in a Tupolev plane, the ANT-25, that three Russian fliers made their 1937 nonstop flight from Moscow to California over the North Pole, a flight of 6,750 miles (10,861km) completed in sixty-two hours and seventeen minutes. “

Thanks gekho, good post, much good information.
I lived for several years in San Jacinto, California, where there is a small monument in the field where these fliers landed in 1937. I have read recently that many details of the flight are now disputed - but I think that anyway you look at it these fliers and their aircraft are worthy of respect.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2012)

Another awesome thread!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2012)

"...Like that next to last Mig 3 picture. Canopies open, parachutes laying on the wings, chocks set, like they're getting ready for a mission. Large group of men in the background, but not a formal military formation, and in the middle a platform, with a few people on it. Looks like a big, modern airfield, maybe Moscow."

Likely a "photo op" for the local brass ..... no different than Cobra pilots flying with their medals ..... in what world. 

MM


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 24, 2012)

In a photo op for the brass I don't think you'd have that mob of men, aircraft at different angles, very unmilitary.


----------



## gekho (Apr 25, 2012)

The Russian heavy bomber program began life in 1934 as the ANT-42 and by December of 1936 a prototype was flying. There are a couple of unusual characteristics to this aircraft first being that while it appears to be a four engine bomber it is really a FIVE engine bomber, there is a fifth engine mounted inside the fuselage that feeds air to the four propulsion engines mounted on the wings. Another item of note is the prototype incorporated defensive machine guns in the aft sections of the engine nacelles. These were deleted in production models when the nacelles were redesigned to accommodate radial engines.

This aircraft was of equal performance and capacity to the American B-17 bomber. It had an operational ceiling in excess of 30,000 feet, a maximum speed of about 276 mph and could carry 8,800 pound of bombs. With a crew of eleven it sported only six defensive machine guns but two of them were 20mm turret guns. Originally the type was designed to have four inverted V-12 Mikulin AM-35A liquid cooled engines but production models usually had either Shvetsov M-82FN radial engines or sometimes diesel M-30s or M-40s. None of these later engines provided the performance level that the original V-12s did. The fuselage mounted engine was an M-100 ATsN-2 which acted as a central supercharger. The Russians never had any real plans for strategic bombing which is why this type never saw serious levels of production but the type was used to make nuisance bombing raids on Berlin during the war.

The Pe-8 initially equipped the 432nd special bomber regiment with the 433rd established as a reserve unit. Later the 433rd was reorganized into the 746th and 890th. During the Great patriotic War Pe-8s were used for limited strategic strikes on targets in German-held Eastern Europe and for tactical support during the battles of Stalingrad and Kursk. Probably the most notable service performed by the Pe-8 was the transport of Soviet foreign minister Molotov and his delegation from Moscow to London and Washington DC. During this trip the transport Pe-8 flew through German controlled airspace without incident which was probably just good luck than any credit to the design of the aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Apr 25, 2012)

In order to improve the range of the La-9 to protect Tu-4 bombers during their missions a new long-range prototype was built. Initially named Aircraft "134" or La-9M the fighter made its maiden flight in May 1947. It was armed with three NS-23 guns. A few days later the second prototype — the "134D" was completed. The fuel capacity was increased from 825 to 1,100 liters. This required the introduction of a strengthened undercarriage with high-pressure tires. The fighter was named La-11 and serial production soon began. One of the most interesting chapters in the career of the La-11 was the so-called Northern Expedition. In 1948 the decision was made to establish an air force base near the North Pole. This was the only place to base Tu-4 Bulls so they could reach their targets deep in USA territory. Lavochkin fighters were intended to provide an air defense as well as to prevent American aircraft activity in this region. The support was provided by Li-2s of the 650th Transport Regiment, C-47s of the 1st Transport Regiment, and llyushin ll-12s of the 708th Transport Regiment. A Tupolev Tu-6 (the reconnaissance version of the Tu-2) would be employed as a pathfinder/leader aircraft. On 7 May 1948 one Tu-6 and three La-1 Is landed at the ice airstrip near the North Pole and the next day they flew several training missions from the unusual base. Several such expeditions were carried out by the fighters of the 1st Fighter Division and 53rd Fighter Regiment.

The combat career of the La-11 began on 8 April 1950, when a flight of the 30th Guard Fighter Regiment intercepted and shot down a USAF RB-44 reconnaissance aircraft near Libava. The same year another American spy plane — the P-2V Neptune — fell victim to the La-11 lethal cannons. In summer 1950 some 60 La-1 Is of the 351 Night Fighter Regiment were delivered to China and took part in Chinese Civill war. On 2 April 1951 flight commander Guzhov and his wing man shot down two Cuomintang F-51 fighters. On 13 June 1951 the regiment was moved to Anshan and started operations against American bombers in North Korea. Soon Lt. Kurganov scored his first victory having destroyed a B-26 Invader. At the beginning of 1952 the regiment included two squadrons — one equipped with MiG-15s and another with La-1 Is. The United Air Army (Korean and Chinese pilots) also received a number of La-9 and La-11 fighters. The Lavochkin La-9 and La-11 became the last generation of Soviet piston fighters — the jet age had begun.


----------



## gekho (Apr 25, 2012)

In spite of the fact that on the manoeuvrability and rate of climb I-15bis remained among the best airplanes of time, its speed became already insufficient. To the pilots struggled on I-15bis, it became difficult to struggle with more high-speed fighters - monoplanes, such as German Messerschmitt Bf-109 and Japanese I-97. air force more high-speed machine was required. As if anticipating such situation, Polikarpov in 1937 has developed the project of a new fighter - biplane I-153. It represented further development I-15bis, but had improved aerodynamics, a reinforced design and retractable landing gear. The upper wing again has got the form "seagull", the same name was received also with a fighter ("Chayka").

In 1938 on tests I-153 has shown fine flight performances (at the same motor speed was increased at 41-45 km/h). Since 1939 began series production I-153. In the same year a fighter have started to equip with more high-power both high-altitude motor M-62 and a variable-pitch propeller that has improved flight performances of this airplane. I-153 has not bad proved to be in air fights in Mongolia where had the superiority over the Japanese fighters. But nevertheless time of manoeuvrable biplanes has already passed. For the production fighters the scheme of a high-speed monoplane became prevailing. The Soviet aircraft industry has constructed 3437 fighters I-153 (1939-1941).


----------



## gekho (Apr 25, 2012)

Intended originally as a high-speed reconnaissance aircraft, the Yakovlev Ya-22 prototype was powered by two M-103 engines and made its maiden flight on 22 February 1939. A two-seat low-wing monoplane with wooden wings and a fuselage of mixed construction, the Ya-22 had retractable tailwheel landing gear and a tail unit incorporating a twin fin-and-rudder assembly. Yakovlev was then instructed to modify the design to serve as a bomber, the aircraft being redesignated BB-22 (blizhnii bombardirovshchik or short-range bomber). This resulted in major revisions of accommodation, armament and fuel storage, plus the provision of an internal bomb bay. The first series BB-22 was completed on 31 December 1939 and flown on skis on 20 February 1940 . By that time two factories were in production and experimental variants - the R-12 photographic reconnaissance aircraft and I-29 (or BB-22IS) long-range escort fighter - were being prepared for test flights. The BB-22 was redesignated Yak-2 at the end of 1940, and as powered by two 716kW M-103 Vee engines had a maximum speed of 530km/h at sea level service ceiling of 8800m and range of 800km.

In 1940 the basic design was further refined to improve the crew positions, field of view and armour protection; the M-105 engine was introduced with better protection for the fuel system, and provisions were made for external bomb racks. Then redesignated Yak-4, the aircraft entered production in the autumn of 1940 and about 600 of both versions were built, the majority of them Yak-4s . They were not particularly successful in service, many of them being lost in the early days of the German invasion.


----------



## gekho (Apr 26, 2012)

During the final two years of the Second World War, the Yak-3 proved itself a powerful dogfighter. Tough and agile below an altitude of 13,000 feet, the Yak-3 dominated the skies over the battlefields of the Eastern Front during the closing years of the war. The first attempt to build a fighter called the Yak-3 was shelved in 1941 due to a lack of building materials and an unreliable engine. The second attempt used the Yak-1M, already in production, to maintain the high number of planes being built. The Yak-3 had a new, smaller wing and smaller dimensions then its predecessor. Its light weight gave the Yak-3 more agility. The Yak-3 completed its trials in October 1943 and began equipping the 91st IAP in July of 1944. In August, small numbers of Yak-3s were built with an improved engine generating 1,700-hp, and the aircraft saw limited combat action in 1945. Production continued until 1946, by which time 4,848 had been built.

The story of the Yak-3 did not end with the Second World War. In 1991, the Museum of Flying, in Santa Monica, California, asked Yakovlev to produce a new series of Yak-3s to be built at Orenburg, Russia. The new Yak-3s were built using the plans, tools, dies and fixtures of the original. They were powered by American Allison engines, and given the designation Yak-3UA. These aircraft are now available on the civilian market. 

Source: Warbird Alley: Yakovlev Yak-3


----------



## gekho (Apr 26, 2012)

It's December 1941. France is occupied by the Germans and the Soviet Army is desperately trying to stop the Nazi advance on Moscow. As the 'Free French' resistance builds, General de Gaulle meets with General Luguet in London to discuss the possibility of sending French pilots to fight the germans on the Russian front. The first 12 volunteers leave London on August 17th 1942 and on September 1st the "3rd Groupe de Chasse" or 3rd Fighter Group "Normandie" was Created. However, it wasn't until March 22nd 1943 that the unit was sent to the front and on April 5th Preziosi and Durand shared the units first 'kill' by shooting down a FW190. In May 1943, an order was signed by Keitel stating that all 'Normandie' prisoners are to be shot. On October 17th, General de gaulle awards the unit the "Companion of the Liberation" citation. Then on November 6th, with 72 victories (and 9 probables) to their credit, the group and it's 6 surviving original pilots is withdrawn to Toula for the winter.

It's 1944 and Stalin has added "Niemen" to their name in recognition of the Niemen river which the Soviet Army had just crossed with the help of the now, "Normandie-Niemen" squadron. On October 16th the Prusse Offensive begins and on this day, Normadie-Niemen pilots shoot down 29 enemy planes without a single loss to themselves. In June1945 the 'regiment' returns to France with 40 YAK 3's courtesy of Joseph Stalin. And finally, on the 20th of June 1945, the Regiment arrives at Bourget to a hero's return. The Normandie-Niemen pilots had racked up an impressive 273 confirmed victories and another 36 probables. 

Source: Normandie-Niemen Aces


----------



## gekho (Apr 26, 2012)

One of the great bombers of the war, the Ilyushin IL-4 has not unnaturally been overshadowed in Western thinking by the great British and American aircraft, yet well over 5,000 IL-4s were produced between 1937 and 1944, the vast majority in the last three years. The original prototype of this low-wing twin-engine bomber, designated the TsKB-26, flew in 1935, was developed through the TsKB-30, and entered production in 1937 as the DB-3B (DB being a Soviet contraction denoting longrange bomber). Early examples were powered by 571kW M-85 engines, but these were replaced by 716kW M-86s in 1938. Although a tough and relatively simple design, the aircraft suffered from a poor defensive armament of single nose, dorsal and ventral 7.62mm guns, and lost heavily to such aircraft as the Bristol Bulldog, Gloster Gladiator and Fokker D.XXI during the Winter War against Finland in 1939-40. In 1939 a modified version with lengthened nose and more armour (the DB-3F) appeared, and in 1940, in conformity with changed Russian practice, the designation became IL-4 (denoting the designer, Sergei Ilyushin). Soon after the German attack on the USSR opened in 1941 it was decided to withdraw IL-4 production to newly opening plants in Siberia, at the same time replacing a large proportion of the metal structure by less strategically critical wood. IL-4s also entered service with Soviet Naval Aviation, and it was a naval- manned force of these bombers that first raided Berlin from the east on 8 August 1941. Thereafter the IL-4 paid frequent visits to the German capital and other targets in Eastern Europe. In 1944 production ended, although the IL-4 served until the end of the war and afterwards. Apart from increasing the calibre of its guns and giving it a torpedo- carrying ability, the IL-4 remained virtually unchanged between 1941 and 1944.


----------



## gekho (Apr 26, 2012)

The Soviet Union's first high-speed rocket plane. Developed during World War II, it used a liquid-fueled engine built by Aleksei Isayev (1908–1971) with a thrust of 1.5 tons. The maiden flight of the BI-1, following accidents in ground runs of the rocket engine, came on May 15, 1942, lasted three minutes, and reached a speed of 400 km/h. Problems with corrosion, caused by the acid fuels, slowed testing. On its seventh flight, in March 1943, the aircraft reached 800 km/h (unofficially breaking the world speed record) but then experienced a previously unencountered tendency to pitch down and crashed, killing the pilot. Plans to put the plane into production were abandoned, and rocket plane development in the Soviet Union only resumed with the testing of German designs after the war.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2012)

Great stuff as usually.  Just a short note to the first picture in the post #33 for Yakovlev Yak-3. It shows Yak-1M methinks.


----------



## gekho (Apr 27, 2012)

The Polikarpov I-16 was the last of Nikolai Polikarpov's fighter designs to enter production, and was the most important fighter aircraft in the Red Air Force by 1940. It was also the first monoplane fighter with an enclosed cockpit and retractable undercarriage to enter front line service anywhere in the world, but a lack of suitable replacement aircraft meant that it remained in production until 1941, by which time it was virtually obsolete. The first sketches of the new aircraft were produced in 1932, when Polikarpov was working as Sukhoi's deputy at Brigade No.3 of the TsKB (Central Design Bureau). This was originally the cover name for a team of designers who were working while interned, after being charged with a wide range of crimes as part of an attempt by the Secret Police to gain control of the aircraft industry. Polikarpov himself had been charged with sabotage in 1929. The TsKB designation continued to be used long after the designers had been freed. Serious work began in 1933, when Polikarpov was head of Brigade No.2. Polikarpov wanted to build his new fighter around the 700hp Wright R-1820 Cyclone radial engine which was expected to enter licensed production in the Soviet Union. The negotiations proceeded very slowly, and so alternative engines had to be used for the two prototypes. The first received a 480hp M-22 engine, a Soviet-built version of the Bristol Jupiter VI, while the second was powered by a 600hp Wright Cyclone 1802-F-2 that Polikarpov had acquired. 

The prototypes were given the designation TsKB-12 as the twelfth aircraft to be designed by the Central Design Bureau (TsKB). Work on the prototypes began in June 1933, and both were ready for their maiden flights by the end of the year. The first prototype (M-22 engine) made its maiden flight on 30 December 1933, with skis instead of the wheeled retractable undercarriage. The Cyclone-powered second prototype made its maiden flight in January 1934. The high regard in which Polikarpov was held at this date was demonstrated in November 1933, when the Soviet Council for Labour and Defence decided to put the new aircraft into series production at zavod 21 at Gor'ky. A small number were also to be built at zavod 39, the factory attached to the design bureau. Both prototypes took part in state trials from 16 to 27 February 1934. The first prototype reached a top speed of 190mph at sea level and 175mph at 16,400ft. The second prototype was faster, with a top speed of 215mph at sea level and 195mph at 16,400ft.

In March the first prototype underwent trials with the retractable wheeled undercarriage. This time its top speed rose to 223mph at sea level and 201mph at 16,400ft. These were good figures for 1934, and suggested that the Cyclone powered I-16 would be on a par with the best foreign fighters of the period. The standard German fighter of 1934 was the 186mph Arado Ar 65, while in Britain the Gloster Gladiator biplane made its maiden flight on 12 September 1934, and had a top speed of 236mph at 10,000ft. When the second I-16 prototype received a Cyclone F-3 engine later in 1934 its top pseed rose to 271mph. Development was briefly held up when the second prototype was damaged in a crash, but it was rebuilt with a new cowling, the Wright Cyclone F-3 and some other minor changes and tests resumed in September 1934.

The I-16 would soon be left behind by more modern aircraft. In Germany the prototype Bf 109 made its maiden flight in September 1935. The Hawker Hurricane first flew on 6 November 1935, and its prototype reached 315mph, while the Spitfire made its debut on 5 March 1936, and had a top speed of 349mph. Production standard I-16s didn't break 300mph until the introduction of the I-16 tip 24 in 1940, and even then most standard aircraft failed to reach their full potential. The main limit would prove to be the single row radial engines used to power the aircraft. These were soon outclassed, first by the inline engines of the Spitfire or Bf 109, and then by the multi-row radial engines that powered later American fighters. Early trials revealed that the I-16 was fast and very manoeuvrable for a monoplane, but also somewhat difficult to fly and not suitable for novices. As a result a two-seat trainer, the UTI, was ordered into production for use as a conversion trainer, and new monoplane basic trainers were eventually needed. Over time many of its bad habits were eliminated, and the later versions were considered to be rather easier to fly.


----------



## gekho (Apr 27, 2012)

The I-16 saw combat on the border between Mongolia and Manchuria, during the Khlakhin Gol or Nomohan Incident of 11 May-15 September 1939. At the start of this undeclared war the Red Air Force has a small number of I-16 tip 5s in the Far East, and these were rather outclassed by the Japanese Nakajima Ki-27 Army Type 97 Fighter. The situation changed as both sides flooded reinforcements into the area. The Soviets eventually deployed 311 I-16s to the area, mainly the more heavily armed tip 10s and tip 17s. With a larger number of more modern aircraft and more experienced pilots the Red Air Force recovered from its poor start, and by the end of the fighting both sides had lost around 200 aircraft. Perhaps the most notable incident of the air war over Manchuria was the use of unguided rockets as an air-to-air weapon for the first time. Thirteen victories were claimed for the rockets before the fighting came to an end. 

The Soviet Union entered the Second World War in 1939 as an ally of Nazi Germany, taking part in the invasion and dismemberment of Poland. I-16 equipped fighter units were involved in the Soviet invasion of eastern Poland, but the Soviets had delayed their invasion for long enough to make sure that just about every Polish aircraft was fighting the Germans, and there are no records of any clashes between Soviet and Polish fighters. By 1941 the I-16 was slowly being replaced by the LaGG-3, MiG-3 and Yak-1 fighters, but it was still present in large numbers when the Germans invaded, representing around 40% of the fighter force, and 38% of the 4,226 fighters facing the German invasion. As with every type of Soviet aircraft vast numbers of I-16s were lost on the ground in the immediate assault, but after that it just about held its own, suffering a similar rate of losses to the more modern fighters that were replacing it.

I-16 pilots found themselves in roughly the same position as biplane pilots when faced with the Bf 109. The German fighter was faster but less manoeuvrable than the I-16, and so could choose when and where to fight. If the German pilot could be lured into a dogfight then the superior manoeuvrability of the I-16 would come into play, although the German could use his superior speed to escape combat. By early in 1942 the Red Air Force was recommending the head-on attack, something of an act of desperation given that by 1941 the Bf 109 was better armed than most I-16s (apart from the small number of cannon armed aircraft). The I-16 was used in several roles during the first two years of fighting on the Eastern Front. The standard machine gun armed versions were used as fighter aircraft. When flown by an experienced pilot the more powerful I-16s could almost hold their own against the Bf 109E, but not against later versions of the aircraft. The I-16 saw most use early in the war, when Soviet fighter tactics (involving large numbers of fighters in tight formations) gave the Germans a massive advantage, so losses were inevitably heavy. The Naval Air Arm also used the I-16 against the Germans, most famously during the siege of Leningrad, where they were used to protect transport aircraft bringing supplies into the beleaguered city. The naval fighters were also used during the defence of Odessa at the other end of the long front line.

The I-16 was of limited use against German bombers, as it was slower than the Ju 88 (as were many other fighter aircraft in service at the time), while its limited machine gun armament meant that the sturdy He 111 could often survive being attacked. The cannon and 12.7mm armed versions of the I-16 were used as ground attack aircraft until enough Il-2s were available to replace them. The aircraft could also carry six unguided rockets, which gave it quite a powerful punch in this role, but the I-16 was at best lightly armoured, and so losses were high. Although the Red Air Force lost huge numbers of I-16s, the Luftwaffe also suffered heavy casualties in the early part of the fighting, many of them inflicted by pilots flying the I-16.

The I-16 quickly faded from the front line. Production of the single seat fighter stopped in 1941, and so losses could only be replaced until stocks ran down. By the end of 1941 the number of I-16s with units on the front had dropped from just over 1,600 at the time of the German invasion to only 240, and by 1 July 1943 only 42 were still in operational use. The I-16 remained in use with units away from the front line for a little longer, but only 42 were still in use in the western part of the Soviet Union at the end of 1943 and in 1944 the aircraft was withdrawn in the west. They remained in use in the east almost to the end of the war, and the 888th IAP operated the type until August 1945, but none were used during the brief but effective Soviet invasion of Manchuria in the last few days of the war against Japan. 

Source: Polikarpov I-16


----------



## gekho (Apr 27, 2012)

Arriving in small numbers in the ranks of the V-VS to witness the mass devastation of the summer of 1941, the Petlyakov Pe-2 was destined to become the best Soviet light bomber of World War II. The aircraft was derived from V.M. Petlyakov's VI-100 pressurized high-altitude twin-engined interceptor, which displayed a phenomenal top speed of 623km/h at 10,000m, had a crew of two and was powered by 820kW M-105R V-12 engines. The VI-100 first flew on 7 May 1939. With the approach of war in Europe the V-VS made urgent requests for dive-bomber aircraft, and to this end the design bureau adapted the VI-100 fighter by removing the TK-3 high-altitude turbo-chargers, fitting standard M-105R engines, lattice type dive-brakes, and giving the tailplane pronounced dihedral to increase stability. Two prototype PB-100 (pikiruyushchn bombardirovshchik, or dive-bomber) aircraft were built with these items installed in addition to an extensively glazed nose and defensive armament. This type became the Petlyakov Pe-2 light bomber and dive-bomber. The crew of three (pilot, bombardier and air-gunner) sat under a long glazed canopy with 9mm armour protection. Initial armament consisted of two fixed 7.62mm ShKAS guns in the nose, one in the dorsal station, and a fourth in the ventral aimed by a 120° vision periscope. 

The M-105R engines drove three-bladed VISh-61 propellers. The aircraft proved to be fast, highly manoeuvrable, but was guite demanding to novice pilots under asymmetric conditions. By the time of the German invasion in June 1941 some 458 Pe-2s had been produced from the factories, but it is suspected that deliveries to service units was tardy. Certainly, even by September 1941 the numbers of Pe-2s in front-line units were few. Colonel General I.S. Konev's Western Front had only five in commission with which to stem the German assault on Moscow, and the establishment of Pe-2s with the Bryansk and Kalinin Fronts was even lower. Although limited in numbers, Pe-2s contributed to the victories of the Soviet winter offensive of 1941-2, and were seen in increasing numbers during the defensive battles at Leningrad, Kharkov, Rostov, and in the Stalingrad campaign. Late in 1942 came the improved Pe-2FT with 940kW Klimov M-105PF engines, and a 12.7mm UBT machine-gun in a dorsal turret. The Pe-2I and Pe-2M were fighter-bombers, powered by 1208kW VK- 107A engines. The reconnaissance version was the Pe-2R, whilst a dual-control trainer was termed the Pe-2UT. The aircraft saw distinguished service in every major Soviet campaign from 1941 to 1945, including operations in Manchuria against the Japanese in September 1945. A total of 11,427 Pe-2s and Pe-3s (the fighter version) was produced.


----------



## gekho (Apr 27, 2012)

In 1938 the design bureau of Semyon Lavochkin, Vladimir Gorbunov and Mikhail Gudkov (LaGG) began work on a new fighter built of a type of plastic-impregnated wood. The smoothly polished prototype had reasonable speed but exhibited terrible handling, and poorer range, ceiling and maneuverability than promised. The roughly finished aircraft delivered to the frontline units were even worse, proving slower than the open-cockpit Polikarpov I-16 they replaced. There was no time for a redesign, so improvements were made progressively during production.

The LaGG-3 was essentially the series production LaGG-1, but was still not right. Nicknamed the 'Mortician's Friend', pilots joked that LaGG stood for 'Lakirovannii Garantirovannii Grob' or 'varnished, guaranteed coffin'. Despite its poor record, the LaGG-3 did excellent work in the defense of Leningrad, which was under siege from September 1941 to January 1943. In fact, many Soviet fighter pilots preferred it to the Hawker Hurricane, which was delivered to the Northern Front in some numbers from late 1941. The LaGG was more manoeuvrable than the Hurricane, and its cannon armament was more effective than the British fighter's machine guns. Without Gorbunov or Gudkov, Lavochkin went on to design the La-5FN and La-7, both very successful radial-engined fighters based on diminishing amounts of LaGG, and the all-new La-9 and -11. 

The Soviet air force fighter specifications issued in 1938 for a less specialized tactical machine optimized for combat at around 11, 483 ft, led to proposals being submitted by the design bureaux of Lavochkin and Yakovlev. These were selected for further development, with the respective designations I-22 and I-26. The I-22 used the 1100-hp Klimov M-105P engine, with provision for a cannon to be mounted between the cylinder banks, and while the low wing monoplane configuration was conventional, the all-wood construction used an unorthodox compound birch ply. Metal was used only in the nose, which housed two 12.7-mm (0.5-in) machine guns, and on movable control surfaces. The first of a number of prototypes, soon to be designated LaGG-1, flew for the first time at the end of March 1940. It gave a maximum speed of 373 mph at 16,404ft but other aspects of performance as well as general flying qualities were extremely poor. However, the pressing need for new fighters, and the fact that the bureau had already established a production line for its design, led to a programme of improvements to salvage the design rather than scrap it.

Amendments to the control systems, lightening of the structure, the use of 7.62-mm (0.30-in) machine-guns and the replacement of the original 23-mm (0.91-in) VYa cannon with a 20-mm (0.79-in) ShVAK, as well as the incorporation of extra fuel tanks in the wings cured the worst of the problems. Production of the revised design designated LaGG-3 began in January 1941. By the end of the year 2463 examples had been completed, and another 4065 followed before production ended in the second half of 1942. A number of changes were introduced, the major improvement being the 1260-hp M-105PF. Armament was subject to numerous variations, the original 23-mm cannon often being used, and one or both of the 7.62-mm machine-guns being replaced by the 12.7 -mm BS. Standard external stores attachment points allowed six RS-82 rockets, up to 441lb of bombs or an additional pair of machine-guns to be carried under the wings, with the alternative of drop-tanks for escort missions. At one stage a new version mounting a 37- mm (1.46-in) cannon was considered. Other abortive developments included using more powerful Klimov engines and fitting a ramjet booster. 

The service introduction of the LaGG-3 in the first half of 1941 caused general dismay among the pilots called upon to fly it. The basic shortcomings of early models was compounded by poor finishing of production examples. In combat, the type proved markedly inferior to contemporary German fighters, and even the soundness of its construction was vitiated by the vulnerability of the radiator and wing tanks and the minimal armour protection for the pilot. After being switched in increasing numbers to the ground-attack role, to which it proved better suited, the LaGG-3 was replaced in both production and service from 1942 by the radial engined La-5. 

Gradually the Soviet aircraft industry made up their initial disadvantage and, as the war followed its course, managed to produce excellent fighter aircraft. After Mikoyan and Gurevich, another designer was to become prominent at this time: Semyon Alexsevich Lavochkin. The first fighter which bore his name, even if its designation code also included the initials of his two assistants Gorbunov and Gudkov, was the LaGG-3, which made its appearance as a prototype on 30th March 1939. If it could not be considered exceptional, this aircraft played its part in the development of Soviet military aviation. For almost a year following Germany's attack, the Russians gained experience of mass production with the LaGG-3 which was produced and used in great numbers; and its airframe was still the basis of the La-5 and the La-7, aircraft which contributed significantly to re-establishing air supremacy on the eastern front.

When the LaGG-3 went into the first battles of Russia's war in 1941, Semyon Lavochkin was already preparing an improved design. The factor which radically changed the unremarkable characteristics of the LaGG-3 was a new engine, the Shvetsov M 82 double-banked 1 6-cylinder radial engine which could give 1,600 hp on take-off in its initial version. It was not difficult to replace the Klimov liquid-cooled engine in the aircraft with the new air-cooled one and, from the very first test flights, it was obvious that the new version represented a marked improvement. The increased power and the saving in weight which resulted from the absence of a cooling system made up for the increase in drag caused by the enlarged frontal section, and yielded higher performance. In speed alone, an increase of about 31 mph was registered. Shvetsov-powered aircraft immediately replaced the LaGG-3 on the assembly lines and the first of these, which were really hybrids and were designated LaGG-5, simply consisted of LaGG-3 airframes in which the radial engine was installed. These aircraft reached the forces very quickly, whilst all awaited the completion of the definitive La-5 model, which saw action in the spring of 1942. Production quickly reached its maximum and, at the time of the Battle of Stalingrad, Lavochkin's new fighter was all along the front. Meanwhile the designer was working to complete an improved model, which reached the forces in 1943. This was the La-5FN, in which the principal differences lay in the adoption of a fuel injection engine, of greater power; in the progression from a completely wooden airframe to a mixed wood and metal airframe and in the improvement of some controls. 

Source: Lavochkin Lagg-3 | Aircraft |


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent info!


----------



## gekho (Apr 28, 2012)

Pe-3 - fighter and interceptor, a bomber and the reconnaissance aircraft - modification of the production Pe-2. Having left without changes the scheme, the sizes and the capital equipment, designers have equipped a wing of an airplane in version of a fighter - interceptor with automatic slats. The braking lattices limiting speed of diving, have been removed, and the onboard armament is increased. Tested S.I.Sofronov. Almost 200 aircrafts of this type was built in 1941. Soviet Air Force employed limited quantity of the Pe-3 only then. What's the matter? Perhaps, there were two main reasons. Firstly, the style of air war at Eastern front allowed to manage without quantities of twin-engined fighters. The second, production and improvement of the aircraft were quite difficult and expensive.

Furthermore, there weren't engines for multirole fighter. The ASh-82FN was only engine enabled twin-engined fighter to have required performance. Fitted with the M-105 or VK-105PF engines planes would have shown sufficient data by beginning of WWII, but it hadn't been well in 1943-45. The fighters would loose in flight performance. The VK-107 engine wasn't brought to required condition. The AM-35 and the AM-37 engines production was halted to provide the AM-38 quantities for massbuilt M'yshin II-2 attackers. Although both fine front bombers and advanced twin-engined fighters had been created by the war, in a final bid, some Petlyakov Pe-2 dive bombers were rebuilt into the Pe-3 fighters to provide Moskow region air defence in 1941. But this wasn't full twin-engined fighter. It's interesting the Pe-2 dive bomber had some shortcomings because of its origin from VI-100 high altitude twin-engined fighter and the Pe-3 had defects descended from «bombardment» past of the Pe-2. In total about 360 heavy fighters Pe-3 were built. 

Source: Pe-3, Soviet Heavy Fighters of WW2


----------



## gekho (Apr 28, 2012)

In late 1942 service experience of the Yak-7 led to the call for increased fighter range. Thus a Yak-7B was modified with the provision for only one UBS machine gun and the addition of metal wing spars. Extended capacity fuel tanks were fitted into the larger volume of the inner wing. Furthermore, the rear fuselage fairing was removed and the aircraft was fitted with a bubble-top canopy (as per theYak-1 Â fighter). Named Yak-7DI, the aircraft had a cruising range of about 1,310 km using the M-105Pf engine (as compared with the Yak-7B's mere 900 km). The new aircraft entered serial production under designation «Yak-9» at Plant #153 in Novosibirsk. The first serial Yak-9s were powered with the M105Pf liquid cooled engine and VISH-61P controllable propeller. They differed externally from the prototype in having the one-piece main landing gear (MLG) doors, convex cockpit canopy, moved slightly forward, conventional exhaust pipes placed between upper and lower plates, convex shape oil cooler, rectangular supercharger wing-root air intake, a mechanical gun sight and double-wire aerial. The Yak-9 possessed two fuel tanks with a total capacity of 320 kg and 26-30 kg oil tank. There were no bomb racks beneath the wing. The armament comprised 20 mm ShVAK canon with 120 shells and 12,7 UBS machine gun with 200 shells. Having a maximum takeoff weight about 2875 kg, the Yak-9 could attain a maximum speed of 602 km/h at 4300 ò altitude. Production Yak-9s were initially allocated to units taking part in the Battle of Stalingrad in late December 1942. A total of 459 Yak-9s were produced by the Siberian Plants # 166 and # 153. In 1942 the aerodynamic performance of the Yak-9 was improved by fitting the M-106 engine but it did not result in serial production due to the M-106's unreliability.

The introduction of additional fuel tanks and larger oil tank was intended as an improvement to the aircraft's flight range characteristics. The Yak-9D powered with M-105PF engine, featured four 650L common volume fuel tanks and 48 kg oil tank. Having the same armament as the Yak-9 had, the Yak-9D showed flight radius of 1360 km and maximum takeoff weight of 3117 kg. However, usually because of weak radio equipment performance, the aircraft were not used with full fuel tanks. The long range capability was employed for bomber escort missions only. A total of 3058 Yak-9Ds were produced from March 1943 till June i C46. The Yak-9P featured the second 20 mm ShVAK cannon in place of UBS machine gun. The second cannon had as ammunition 165 shells. Having been rolled out in March 1943 it went to the Air Force Research Institute for evaluation from 17.03.43 until 8.04.43. Powered by the M-105 PF engine, the aircraft was equal to Yak-9's flight performance, however it did not see serial production because of aiming difficulties.

The Yak-9 TK powered with same engine could be fitted with different types of cannon while in service. The aircraft's design enabled the installation of 23 mm VYa-23, 37 mm NS-37 or 45 mm HS-45 canon . This experimental «transporter» was tested at Ai,' rce Research Institute in October 1943, but it was not adopted for serial production. In the winter of 1943/4 the Yakovlev design bureau decided to greatly improve the aircraft's fire power by installing the 45mm HS-45 cannon, with the intention of creating the ultimate Yak-9. The cannon featured barrel brake and had ammunition of shells. Furthermore the aircraft was fitted with a bullet-proof windscreen and AFT armored glass. But the VK-105PF engine was not powerful enough for a take off weight of 3028 kg. Compared to the earlier Yak-9s, the new fighter's speed was 27-40 km/h lower. The rate of climb dropped too. A total of 53 Yak-9Ks was produced in April-June 1944. Soviet pilots enjoyed flying the new aircraft but the Yak-9K was only used during the final period of the war in the hands of skilled pilots, who had previously flown theYak-9T.

The introduction of the M-105PD engine with E-100V supercharger was intended as an improvement for the aircraft's high altitude characteristics. Yakovlev received an order for five Yak-9PDs on 12 November 1942. They were allocated to the 12th Guard Fighter Wing for evaluation trials which were disappointing. Armed with 20mm ShVAK canon (120 shells) aircraft had a maximum ceiling of 11650 m. The improved M-105 PD powered Yak-9 was also unsuccessful on its trials at the Flight Research Institute on 3 August - 18 October, 1943. The maximum altitude was only 12500 m. The M-105PD engine was eventually replaced by the M-106 PV. It enabled the aircraft to show a service ceiling of 13000 m on 15-18 September 1943. But very high engines temperatures precluded the aircraft serving from in Red Army Air Force. In 1944 the Yak-9U was created. It climbed to altitudes of 12800 ò and even 13500 m. Powered by the M-106 PV engine with a methanol/water injection system, new ignition system and VISh-105 TL lightened propeller, the aircraft reached a speed of 620 km/h at 10500 m. It took 25 min to reach 11000 m altitude. The Yak-9U was armed with Sha-20 M super light canon (60 shells), it featured a 50% reduction in fuel capacity and the removal of some structural features , e.g. split flaps. The Yak-9U flew until the end of the war without gaining any significant combat experience.

The Yak-9R variant had a camera and mechanically controlled shutter in the lower fuselage. The control unit was placed in the starboard side of the cockpit. The Yak-9R short-range version was produced by serial plants or modified in the field. Built at Plant #166 in Omsk in 1943, the first aircraft was evaluated from 21 September until 10 October 1943. (The pilot was A.Prochakov, the engineerwasG.Sedov). Equipped with the AFA-IM camera, the aircraft's flight performance was equal to that of the conventional Yak-9. The operational altitude varied from 300 m to 3000 m. Produced at Plant # 166 in Omsk, the Yak-9R long range version was created using the Yak-9D as a basis. The aircraft carried theAFA-3S/50 camera. A maximum range of 1400 km was provided by 480 kg of fuel in four tanks. There were some long-range Yak-9Rs that did not carry UBS machine gun. These featured radio navigation equipment. Military trials undertaken showed the Yak-9R was more effective than the Pe-2 over targets with strong air defences. A total of 35 aircraft powered with VK-105PF engines had been produced by 13 August, 1943.

From 18 December, 1944 until 20 February, 1945 the Yak-9B version was evaluated by the! 30th Fighter Division, the trials proving unsuccessful. Neverthe*less a military experimental series of 109 aircraft was produced. The fighter-bombers were allocated to this division, named «The small theater - to rthe front!» A rebuilt rear fuselage compartment enabled the Yak-9B to carry a 400 kg bomb behind the cockpit. Takeoff weight was increased to 3356 kg with a bombload of 200 kg. Bomb release could be achieved at dive an-jles of less than 45'. A 400 kg bomb load could not be released in this way and thus this bombing method was not used often. Furthermore, aircraft loaded with 400 kg bombs could not achieve sufficient longitudi*nal stability. Only the experimental Yak-9K (VIP version) created at Plant #153 in July 1944 was evaluated by test pilot A. Pashkevitch. The aircraft incorporated the Yak-9DD's fuel system. The Official State evaluations were not undertaken.

The Yak-9V (trainer) was rebuilt from the Yak-9T and the Yak-9M in serial production. The aircraft featured two cockpits with a common canopy and 20mm ShVAK canon with 90 shells. Instrument equipment was quite advanced. Testing was undertaken at the Air Force Research Institute by V. Ivanov from 10 April 1945 to17 April 1945. A total of 493 Yak-9Vs was produced. The Yak-9 was not the best Soviet fighter but, due chiefly to its ruggedness, stability, simplicity and cheapness of production, 16769 aircraft were delivered between 1942 and 1948, the largest number of one single design built for service in armed forces of the USSR.


----------



## gekho (Apr 28, 2012)

In the early 1930s, the bombers operated by the VVS (Voyenno Vozdushniye Sily / Red Air Force) were too slow to defend themselves from fighter attack. After the VVS issued a requirement for a bomber fast enough to take care of itself, in early 1934 the experimental design bureau (OKB in its Russian acronym) led by Andrei N. Tupolev came up with a proposal for a twin-engine monoplane bomber, with the design given the OKB designation of "ANT-40", where "ANT" stood for Tupolev's initials. The actual design work was done by a team under Alexander A. Archangelskiy. Following discussions, the VVS issued a more specific requirement to detail what was expected of the ANT-40. It was to have a maximum speed of 330 KPH (205 MPH), a service ceiling of 8,000 meters (26,250 feet), a range of 700 kilometers (435 miles), and a bombload of 500 kilograms (1,100 pounds). Defensive armament was to consist of a pair of 7.62 millimeter ShKAS machine guns in the nose, plus a ShKAS machine gun on a flexible mount in both the dorsal and ventral positions. After fleshing out the design, authorization was granted for the construction of two prototypes, one with twin US-made Wright Cyclone air-cooled radials providing 545 kW (730 HP) each, and the other with French-made Hispano-Suiza 12Y vee-12 engines providing 580 kW (780 HP) each. The Cyclone-powered machine performed its initial flight on 7 October 1934; it was damaged on landing on 31 October and laid up for three months while it was being repaired. After returning to flight, it completed its trials at the end of July 1935, to then be assigned to experimental duties.

The Hispano-Suiza-powered machine performed its first flight on 30 December 1934. Although the inline engines were heavier than the radials and had required a larger wing on the second prototype, performance was outstanding, well better than spec. It too crashed on landing, on 3 March 1935, and was laid up for a time undergoing repairs. It returned to flight in April and completed trials a year later. Even before completion of trials, plans were moving ahead on production of the ANT-40, under the designation of "SB" -- for "Skorostnoy Bombardirovschik / Fast Bomber". The inline-powered variant was selected for manufacture, with a handful of evaluation machines delivered from the spring of 1936. By November 1936, production aircraft were on display for the public, flying over Red Square. 

In 1938 the USSR had fought a border war with the Japanese in the Far East, with a second and more intensive round of fighting in the summer of 1939. The SB also acquitted itself well in the conflicts, but this was the effective zenith of the type. Aircraft design was proceeding very rapidly in the 1930s, and a machine that had been leading-edge in 1934 was fatally obsolescent five years later. Production of the SB continued, however, with over 6,600 built. At the outbreak of the war in Europe in September 1939, the SB was not only the most common bomber in Red Air Force service, it was likely more common than any other bomber in the world. Over 1,400 were available at the time of the German invasion on 22 June 1941; they survived the initial Luftwaffe blitz on Soviet airfields better than most combat types, being based farther to the rear, but they suffered terribly in attempts to slow down the invaders. The Germans found the SB "lit up" very quickly under fire due to its complete lack of fuel-system protection.

Losses were then considerably reduced by going to night attacks, though bombing accuracy suffered as well. As better bombers were introduced, the SB was gradually relegated to rear-area transport operations, flying on in a lingering fashion through the war. The Germans and Finns also operated some captured SBs as utility machines. Despite the large number of SBs built, the type remains largely forgotten, probably because those who had anything to do with it didn't want to remember it. Some sources indicate that a transport variant of the SB was built, with M-100 powered machines given the designation "PS-40" and M-103 powered machines given the designation "PS-41". However, sources are not consistent on the matter and it is unclear if they were actually rolled out as transports, or were some level of conversion from bombers. A few "USB" trainers with a secondary cockpit and dual controls are known to have been built.

Archangelskiy made several efforts to improve on the SB. The "Archangelskiy MMN" was flown in 1940 but turned out to have no advantage over the SB and was quickly abandoned. Incidentally, it seems that the Archangelskiy name was being used because in 1937 Tupolev had been arrested for "treason" -- the USSR under Stalin had a frighteningly broad definition of the term -- and for the moment he was discredited. Archangelskiy went back to the drawing board and came up with a substantially more modernized machine, the "Ar-2", with more powerful engines in streamlined nacelles, revised wings and nose, and dive brakes -- the Soviets were big on dive bombing at the time. Two prototypes were made, with initial flight in October 1940. It was put into limited production, with about 190 being built, but the comparable Petlyakov Pe-2 bomber was felt to have more potential and the Ar-2 was sidelined. Archangelskiy worked on a final variant, the "SBB", that had a significant resemblance to the Pe-2; however, the Pe-2 was still judged superior, and Archangelskiy was reassigned to aircraft support duties.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## gekho (Apr 29, 2012)

The Soviet government was very interested in antitank aircraft during the 1930s, and inconclusive work was done on the concept through most of the decade. In late 1938, as war was becoming more likely, another design request for an antitank aircraft was issued, and a team under Sergei V. Ilyushin at the Soviet Central Design Bureau came up with a new design, a two-seat aircraft designated the "TsKB-55", sometimes translated as "CKB-55". Two prototypes were ordered, the first of which first flew in October 1939. Another team under Pavel Sukhoi built a competing aircraft, the "Su-6", but the Sukhoi design was too late and the Ilyushin aircraft won the contest. Although initial evaluations had shown the TsKB-55 to be easy to fly, the tests also revealed some deficiencies. The initial prototype was modified within a few weeks to fix the problems and redesignated "TsKB-57". The revised first prototype was now a single-seater, and had a new engine since the original 1,030 kW (1,370 HP) Mikulin AM-35 vee-12 engine had not been powerful enough. Part of the problem was that the AM-35 had a supercharger, which wasn't needed for the low-level operations appropriate for a battlefield support aircraft and actually robbed the engine of power, so it was replaced by a similar 1,260 kW (1,680 HP) AM-38 with no supercharger. Flight trials with the new engine were performed in October 1940, and the aircraft proved much more satisfactory.

In the meantime, the second prototype, designated "TsKB-55P", had been completed, flying at the end of the December 1939. Since early evaluations of the first prototype had shown that the pilot had a poor forward view over the long inline vee engine, the TsKB-55P featured a lowered engine and a stepped-up cockpit, giving the aircraft a distinctive "humpbacked" look. The original design concept had been for the aircraft to be armed with four 7.62 millimeter ShKAS machine guns in the wings, but after some experiments the final fit was two 7.62 millimeter ShKAS machine guns and two 20 millimeter ShVAK cannon. The two prototypes demonstrated the usefulness of the Ilyushin concept, and Soviet factories began to set up for production in early 1941. The production aircraft was designated the "Il-2 Shturmovik" -- where "Shturmovik" meant "Storm Bird", a general term for a close-support aircraft. The original Il-2 was a single-seater. The forward fuselage around the engine and cockpit was built with 700 kilograms (1,543 pounds) of steel ranging from 5 to 12 millimeters (a fifth to half inch) thick. The engine radiators were placed behind the engine in the armored body, while the air intakes were placed on top of the nose. K-4 armor glass was used in the cockpit, with thicknesses from 55 to 65 millimeters (2.2 to 2.6 inches). 

The aircraft featured tailwheel landing gear, with wide main undercarriage that was well suited for rough field operations. The main wheels retracted into fairings on the wing, with the tires left exposed. This configuration was partly devised to reduce damage to the aircraft on a "wheels up" landing. The Il-2 was armed, as mentioned, with two ShKAS 7.62 millimeter machine guns and two ShVAK 20 millimeter cannons; rails for eight 82 millimeter RS-82 rockets, making it one of the first attack aircraft to carry rockets; and light bombs. There were two small bomb bays in each wing inboard of the landing gear, and there were external racks under the wings as well. Total external warload was 400 kilograms (880 pounds). Level speed was 470 KPH (300 MPH), and operating altitude was 2,000 meters (6,600 feet). 249 Il-2s were built before the Germans invaded the USSR on 22 June 1941, inflicting a series of staggering military disasters on the Red Army. Only 18 Il-2s had been delivered to field units, pilots were not very familiar with the aircraft, and the Il-2 was not in a position to do the German invaders much damage for the time being. Soviet resistance through the summer of 1941 was uncoordinated and did little to slow the enemy down. By that time, it was obvious that the aircraft factories around Moscow and other centers in western Russia were greatly at risk, and in a monumental undertaking they were relocated beyond the Urals under the most difficult conditions. Ilyushin and his engineers were busy during this time, rethinking their production techniques, and only two months after the relocation had begun, Il-2s were again coming off the production line.


----------



## gekho (Apr 29, 2012)

When the Germans began their drive on Stalingrad on 23 August 1942, Red resistance in the air was almost negligible, and the Luftwaffe pounded the city in major raids with effective impunity. As their ground offensive bogged down into savage house-to-house fighting in the city, however, the Soviets were building up their forces for a counterstroke. On 19 November 1942, the Red Army counterattacked in a successful drive to encircle the German 6th Army, supported heavily by artillery, tanks, and over 1,400 aircraft. White-painted Shturmoviks were the most prominent participant in the battle in the air, performing roughly a thousand sorties over the next four days, skimming in at altitudes of 20 meters (64 feet) or less to smash German armor, artillery, and infantry. Weather was so bad during the initial days of the counterattack that the Luftwaffe was unable to respond to the Soviet air onslaught. When the weather cleared on 24 November, German fighters began to respond more effectively, but the Red air fleets kept up the pressure, flying 6,000 sorties over the next week. Through December into January 1943, the hammering continued. The Luftwaffe attempted to resupply their encircled troops from the air, but even if there had been no air opposition, there wasn't the airlift capability to do the job, and for the first time in the war the Red Air Force was effectively challenging German air superiority. On 2 February 1943, what remained of the encircled German 6th Army surrendered. The Shturmovik had been an important element in the victory, and as fighting continued into the spring of 1943, so did improvements to this vital Soviet weapon. Most significantly, in some production the two 23 millimeter VJa cannon were replaced by a pair of long-barreled 37 millimeter NS-37 cannon, with this variant known as the "Il-2-37". Each gun had 50 rounds of ammunition. This variant saw service, but it did not prove highly successful since the big guns had a hefty recoil and badly affected the aircraft's handling. 

The Il-2M3 was also equipped with other ordnance. One was the PTAB anti-tank bomblet, which was a 2.5 kilogram (5.5 pound) hollow-charge munition. Up to a total 192 PTAB bomblets could be loaded into the Shturmovik's four little bomb bays, and could be scattered over enemy armored columns. Another weapon was the DAG-10 grenade launcher, an odd "aerial-mine" device that would eject grenades on little parachutes in the path of a pursuer and which, surprisingly, Soviet records say was very effective. Many Il-2s also began to incorporate all-metal wings and tail surfaces. These improvements were just in time. During that spring, Hitler had planned an offensive to cut off a huge Soviet salient in German lines, centered around the small city of Kursk. However, the operation, codenamed CITADEL, was postponed until that summer so that the new heavily-armored Panther and Tiger tanks could participate, The Soviets, assisted by a spy codenamed "Lucy" whose network provided detailed intelligence on German intentions, were kept perfectly informed of enemy intentions, building their forces in and behind the Kursk salient to high levels. When the Germans attacked on 5 July 1943, the Red Army was ready for them. Or at least thought they were. The Soviets attempted to launch a preemptive air strike early that morning, but the Germans quickly sensed the move and sent up their own fighters, destroying 70 Red aircraft at little loss to themselves. German Army ground units made progress in their attack on the Soviet flanks. Within a day, however, the Soviets rallied, and on 7 July 1943 they responded with overwhelming attacks that smashed German panzer divisions. The Shturmoviks were in their element and delivered hammer blows to enemy tanks.

By this time, Shturmovik pilots had refined their tactics. Flying in attack groups of 8 to 12, in open country they would attack "soft" targets such as infantry or trucks by simply skimming in at 5 to 10 meters (16 to 32 feet) altitude. Against stationary "hard" targets such as bunkers they would use near-vertical dive-bombing attacks. Against armor moving in a column, they would proceed straight down the column or weave over it in a shallow S-curve, dropping their PTAB antitank bombs from an altitude of 100 to 150 meters (320 to 480 feet). Against armor in offensive formation, however, they preferred the "Circle of Death" attack, in which a Shturmovik group would flank around the enemy and then peel off successively, each Il-2 making a shallow diving attack, then pulling up and around for another pass. The beauty of the Circle of Death was that it kept the enemy under continuous fire for as long as the aircraft had fuel and ammunition. One Shturmovik pilot, Senior Lieutenant Alexander Yefinov, wrote: "We usually tried to attack from the rear, where the armor was thinner and where the most vulnerable components of the vehicles were located: the engines and the gas tanks." He proudly added that "the effect was staggering as Hitler's celebrated Tigers burned under the strikes." Il-2M3s armed with 37 millimeter guns were able to destroy Panthers and Tigers with their guns alone, blasting into their thinner top armor.

The Shturmovik's armor made it generally invulnerable to anything less than 20 millimeter fire. Even that had to be accurate and precise to do the aircraft damage, and an Il-2 moving fast and jinking wildly at low altitude was very hard to hit. Despite their survivability, Shturmovik losses were high, for they fought in the teeth of the worst combat with no place to hide. Soviet factories continued churn out the simple, reliable aircraft, and those that fell were quickly replaced with new aircraft with weaknesses eliminated. Red pilots refined their tactics and training to help reduce the losses. The Kursk salient became a storm of combat, but on 13 July Hitler, confronted with the Anglo-American invasion of Sicily, called off CITADEL. The Battle of Kursk was a significant Soviet victory, and would soon lead to rolling back the Germans all along the Eastern Front. The Shturmovik had made a major contribution to the success of Red arms. Il-2s destroyed 70 tanks of the 9th Panzer Division in a mere 20 minutes, inflicted losses of 2,000 men and 270 tanks in two hours of attack on the 3rd Panzer Division, and effectively destroyed the 17th Panzer Division in four hours of strikes, smashing 240 vehicles out of their total of almost 300.

At the end of 1943, most of the USSR was back in Soviet hands. Only Belorussia remained under German occupation. To dislodge them, Stalin and his generals planned a massive offensive under the code name BAGRATION, after a Czarist general of the Napoleonic wars. BAGRATION jumped off on 22 June 1944, the third anniversary of the German invasion. More than 6,000 planes participated, with a third of them Shturmoviks. Yefinov wrote: "With precise, low-altitude strikes, they completely destroyed the fascists' concrete emplacements, smoked them out of their concrete pillboxes and, with cannon, rocket and machine-gun fire, destroyed Hitler's soldiers." By this time, the Shturmovik's arsenal had been upgraded still further, with the 132 millimeter RS-132 rocket providing greater firepower than the older RS-82 weapon. The new rockets carried either a hollow-charge warhead for attacking armor, or a high-explosive warhead for strikes on buildings and fortifications.

By 4 July 1944, the operation was over except for the mopping up. German Army Group Center had suffered 300,000 casualties and had been effectively destroyed. The Germans had been driven out of the USSR, and now the Soviet war machine was ready to drive into Eastern Europe in pursuit. Once again, the Il-2 had been a critical weapon in the victory. To Shturmovik pilots, the aircraft was simply the feminine "Ilyusha". To the soldiers on the ground it was the "Hunchback", or the "Flying Tank", or, the greatest of compliments, the "Flying Infantryman". The enemy, it is said, called it "Schwarz Todt", the Black Death. That nickname may have just been an invention of Soviet propaganda, but the Germans certainly had reason to fear and dread the Il-2. 

Source: The Il-2 Shturmovik


----------



## gekho (Apr 29, 2012)

In 1936, Joseph Stalin released a requirement for a multipurpose combat aircraft. Codenamed Ivanov, the airplane had to be capable of performing reconnaissance and then attacking the targets it located. P.O. Sukhoi was working in the Tupolev OKB at the time and designed the "Ivanov" aircraft under the tutelage of Andrei Tupolev. The resulting ANT-51 flew on 25 August 1937 with M.M. Gromov at the controls. Powered by an 610 kW (820 hp) Shvetsov M-62 air-cooled radial engine,the ANT-51 reached 403 km/h (220 kn, 250 mph) at 4,700 m (15,420 ft). This was considered insufficient but since the basic design was sound, it was decided to re-test with a more powerful engine. Equipped with a 746 kW (1,000 hp) Tumansky M-87 engine, the ANT-51 reached 468 km/h (255 kn, 290 mph) at 5,600 m (18,370 ft) and was accepted into production as BB-1 (Blizhniy Bombardirovschik; Russian: Ближний Бомбардировщик — Short-range Bomber). In 1940, the aircraft was renamed Su-2 and the unreliable M-87 engine was replaced with a Tumansky M-88. This lightened version with a M-88B engine reached 512 km/h (275 kn, 320 mph) in testing. The Su-2 was of mixed construction. The fuselage was semi-monocoque with wood spars and plywood skin. The wings were of duralumin and steel construction with fabric-covered rod-actuated control surfaces. The pilot and the gunner were protected with 9 mm (0.35 in) of armor. Tail-dragger landing gear was retractable, including the tailwheel.

Although 910 Su-2s were built by the time production was discontinued in 1942, the aircraft was obsolete and underarmed by the start of the Great Patriotic War. In combat as the Su-2 ground attack aircraft squadrons suffered heavy losses against the Germans, with some 222 aircraft destroyed. From 1942, the Su-2 was withdrawn from the front line and replaced by Ilyushin Il-2, Petlyakov Pe-2 and Tupolev Tu-2 bombers. The Su-2 was relegated to a training and reconnaissance role. However, due to a critical shortage of aircraft in early World War II, some Su-2 were used as emergency fighters.


----------



## gekho (Apr 29, 2012)

Lend-Lease was the program under which the United States of America supplied the United Kingdom, the Soviet Union, China, Free France, and other Allied nations with materiel between 1941 and 1945. It was signed into law on March 11, 1941, a year and a half after the outbreak of war in Europe in September 1939 but nine months before the U.S. entered the war in December 1941. Formally titled An Act to Further Promote the Defense of the United States, the Act effectively ended the United States' pretense of neutrality. A total of $50.1 billion (equivalent to $647 billion today) worth of supplies were shipped: $31.4 billion to Britain, $11.3 billion to the Soviet Union, $3.2 billion to France, and $1.6 billion to China. Reverse Lend-Lease comprised services such as rent on air bases that went to the U.S., and totaled $7.8 billion; of this, $6.8 billion came from the British and the Commonwealth. The terms of the agreement provided that the materiel were to be used until time for their return or destruction. Supplies after the termination date were sold to Britain at a discount for £1.075 billion using long-term loans from the United States. Canada operated a similar program that sent $4.7 billion in supplies to the United Kingdom and the Soviet Union. The United States did not charge for aid supplied under this legislation. This program was a decisive step away from non-interventionist policy, which had dominated United States foreign relations since the end of World War I, towards international involvement.

American deliveries to the Soviet Union can be divided into the following phases:

- "pre Lend-lease" 22 June 1941 to 30 September 1941 (paid for in gold)
- first protocol period from 1 October 1941 to 30 June 1942 (signed 1 October 1941)
- second protocol period from 1 July 1942 to 30 June 1943 (signed 6 October 1942)
- third protocol period from 1 July 1943 to 30 June 1944 (signed 19 October 1943)
- fourth protocol period from 1 July 1944, (signed 17 April 1945), formally ended 12 May 1945 but deliveries continued for the duration of the war with Japan (which the Soviet Union entered on the 8 August 1945) under the "Milepost" agreement until 2 September 1945 when Japan capitulated. On 20 September 1945 all Lend-Lease to the Soviet Union was terminated.

Delivery was via the Arctic Convoys, the Persian Corridor, and the Pacific Route. The Arctic route was the shortest and most direct route for lend-lease aid to the USSR, though it was also the most dangerous. Some 3,964,000 tons of goods were shipped by the Arctic route; 7% was lost, while 93% arrived safely.[20] This constituted some 23% of the total aid to the USSR during the war. The Persian Corridor was the longest route, and was not fully operational until mid 1942. Thereafter it saw the passage of 4,160,000 tons of goods, 27% of the total. The Pacific Route opened in August 1941, but was affected by the start of hostilities between Japan and the US; after December 1941, only Soviet ships could be used, and, as Japan and the USSR observed a strict neutrality towards each other, only non-military goods could be transported.[21] Nevertheless, some 8,244,000 tons of goods went by this route, 50% of the total.


----------



## gekho (Apr 29, 2012)

The Bell P-63 Kingcobra (Model 24) was a United States fighter aircraft developed in World War II from the Bell P-39 Airacobra in an attempt to correct that aircraft's deficiencies. Although the aircraft was not accepted for combat use by the United States Army Air Forces, it was successfully adopted by the Soviet Air Force.

The first version to be supplied in quantity to the USSR was the P-63A-7 with a higher vertical tail, and reinforced wings and fuselage. The fuselage proved to require strengthening, consequently in October 1944, a reinforcement kit for operational P-63s was developed. Air Transport Command ferry pilots, including U.S. women pilots of the WASP program, picked up the planes at the Bell factory at Niagara Falls, New York, and flew them to Great Falls, Montana and then onward via the Alaska-Siberia Route (ALSIB), through Canada, over Alaska where Russian ferry pilots, many of them women, would take delivery of the aircraft at Nome and fly them to the Soviet Union over the Bering Strait. A total of 2,397 (2,672, according to other sources) such aircraft were delivered to USSR, out of the overall 3,303 production aircraft (72.6%).

By a 1943 agreement, P-63s were disallowed for Soviet use against Germany and were supposed to be concentrated in the Soviet Far East for an eventual attack on Japan. However, there are many unconfirmed reports from both the Soviet and German side that P-63s did indeed see service against the Luftwaffe. Most notably, one of Pokryshkin's pilots reports in his memoirs published in the 1990s that the entire 4th GvIAP was secretly converted to P-63s in 1944, while officially still flying P-39s. One account states they were in action at Königsberg, in Poland and in the final assault on Berlin. There are German reports of P-63s shot down by both fighters and flak. Nevertheless, all Soviet records show nothing but P-39s used against Germany.

In general, official Soviet histories played down the role of Lend-Lease supplied aircraft in favor of local designs, but it is known that the P-63 was a successful ground attack aircraft in Soviet service. The Soviets developed successful group aerial fighting tactics for the Bell fighters and P-39s scored a surprising number of aerial victories over German aircraft, mostly Junkers Ju-87 Stukas and bombers but including many advanced fighters as well. Low ceilings, short missions, good radios, a sealed and warm cockpit and ruggedness contributed to their effectiveness. To pilots who had once flown the tricky Polikarpov I-16, the aerodynamic quirks of the mid-engined aircraft were unimportant. In the Far East, P-63 and P-39 aircraft were used in the Soviet invasion of Manchukoku and northern Korea.

In the Pacific theatre, the Kingcobras flew escort, close air support and ground attack missions. The Soviet P-63s achieved their first air victory on 15 August 1945, when Lejtenant I. F. Miroshnichenko from 17th IAP/190 IAD, shot down a Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Army fighter off the coast of North Korea. Sufficient aircraft continued in use after the war for them to be given the NATO reporting name of Fred. By 9 May 1945, operational units had still 1,148 Kingcobras on strength. On 8 October 1950, two USAF F-80Cs from 49 FG breached the USSR's border and attacked Sukhaya Rechka airfield, making two strafing runs before returning to their home base. Although Soviet sources claim the attack was intentional, the pilots claimed it was a result of a navigational error. The airfield belonged to the VVS TOF, but it was occupied by the 821 IAP / 190 IAD. Mostly aircraft of the 1st Squadron of 821 IAP were hit with 12 P-63s damaged, one P-63 burned to the ground while the other damaged aircraft were able to be repaired. No human losses were suffered.

Sources: Bell P-63 Kingcobra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gekho (Apr 29, 2012)

The Soviet Voenno-Vozdushnye Sily (VVS; "Military Air Forces") and Morskaya Aviatsiya (MA; "Naval Air Service") also referred to P-40s as Tomahawks and Kittyhawks. In fact, the Curtiss P-40 Tomahawk/Kittyhawk was the first Allied fighter supplied to the USSR under the Lend-Lease agreement. Their units used 2,097 146 Tomahawks were shipped from Great Britain and 49 more arrived from the US, many of them coming incomplete, lacking machine guns and even the lower half of the engine cowling. In late September 1941, the first 48 P-40s were assembled and checked in USSR. Test flights showed some manufacturing defects: generator and oil pump gears and generator shafts failed repeatedly, which led to emergency landings. The test report indicated that the Tomahawk was inferior to Soviet "M-105P-powered production fighters in speed and rate of climb. However, it has good short field performance, horizontal manoeuvrability, range and endurance". Nevertheless, Tomahawks and Kittyhawks were used against the Germans. The 126th IAP fighting on the Western and Kalinin fronts were the first unit to receive the P-40. The regiment entered action on 12 October 1941. By 15 November 1941, that unit had shot down 17 German aircraft. However, Lt (SG) Smirnov noted that the P-40 armament was sufficient for strafing enemy lines but rather ineffective in aerial combat. Another pilot, S.G. Ridnyy (Hero of Soviet Union), remarked that he had to shoot half the ammunition at 50–100 meters (164–339 ft) to shoot down an enemy aircraft.

In January 1942, some 198 aircraft sorties were flown (334 flying hours) and 11 aerial engagements were conducted, in which five Bf 109s, one Ju 88, and one He 111 were downed. These statistics reveal a surprising fact: it turns out that the Tomahawk was fully capable of successful air combat with a Bf 109. The reports of pilots about the circumstances of the engagements confirm this fact. On 18 January 1942, Lieutenants S. V. Levin and I. P. Levsha (in pair) fought an engagement with seven Bf 109s and shot down two of them without loss. On 22 January, a flight of three aircraft led by Lieutenant E. E. Lozov engaged 13 enemy aircraft and shot down two Bf 109Es, again without loss. Altogether, in January, two Tomahawks were lost; one downed by German antiaircraft artillery and one lost to Messerschmitts.

The Soviets stripped down their P-40s significantly for combat, in many cases removing the wing guns altogether in P-40B/C types, for example. Soviet Air Force reports state that they liked the range and fuel capacity of the P-40 which were superior to most of the Soviet fighters, though they still preferred the P-39. Soviet pilot Nikolai G. Golodnikov recalled: "The cockpit was vast and high. At first it felt unpleasant to sit waist-high in glass, as the edge of the fuselage was almost at waist level. But the bullet-proof glass and armoured seat were strong and visibility was good. The radio was also good. It was powerful, reliable, but only on HF (high frequency). The American radios did not have hand microphones but throat microphones. These were good throat mikes: small, light and comfortable." The biggest complaint of some Soviet airmen was its poor climb rate and problems with maintenance, especially with burning out the engines. VVS pilots usually flew the P-40 at War Emergency Power settings while in combat, this would bring the acceleration and speed performance closer to that of their German rivals, but could burn out engines in a matter of weeks. They also had difficulty with the more demanding requirements for fuel quality and oil purity of the Allison engines. A fair number of burnt out P-40s were re-engined with Soviet Klimov engines but these performed relatively poorly and were relegated to rear area use.

The P-40 saw the most front line use in Soviet hands in 1942 and early 1943. It was used in the northern sectors and played a significant role in the defense of Leningrad. The most numerically important types were P-40B/C, P-40E and P-40K/M. By the time the better P-40F and N types became available, production of superior Soviet fighters had increased sufficiently so that the P-40 was replaced in most Soviet Air Force units by the Lavochkin La-5 and various later Yakovlev types. In spring 1943, Lt D.I. Koval of the 45th IAP gained ace status on the North-Caucasian front, shooting down six German aircraft flying a P-40. Some Soviet P-40 squadrons had good combat records. They provided close air support as well as air-to-air capability while Soviet pilots became aces on the P-40, not as many as on the P-39 Airacobra, which was the most numerous Lend Lease fighter used by the Soviet Union. However Soviet commanders considered the Kittyhawk to significantly outclass the Hurricane, although it was "not in the same league as the Yak-1". 

Source: Curtiss P-40 Warhawk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gekho (Apr 29, 2012)

The USSR received 2,908 Douglas twin-engined attack aircraft; more than one in three Havocs produced. The Soviet Air Force (VVS) often modified the aircraft using Soviet gun turrets and armament. Nearly every anti-shipping aircraft in the Soviet Naval Air Service was a Havoc A-20G fitted to drop torpedoes and mines. In one surprising instance, a Havoc was shot down by the Luftwaffe over the Gulf of Finland and it was discovered that the gunner was a woman. Women primarily appeared in the Soviet Air Force in three official regiments but a few served alongside men in otherwise all-male units.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent


----------



## gekho (Apr 30, 2012)

The most successful and numerous use of the P-39 was by the Red Air Force (Военно-воздушные силы, Voenno-Vozdushnye Sily, VVS). They received the considerably improved N and Q models. The tactical environment of the Eastern Front did not demand the extreme high-altitude operations RAF and Army Air Force did. The comparatively low-speed, low-altitude nature of most air combat on the Russian Front suited the P-39's strengths: sturdy construction, reliable radio gear, and adequate firepower. Russian pilots appreciated the cannon-armed P-39 primarily for its air-to-air capability. Soviet P-39s had no trouble dispatching Junkers Ju 87 Stukas or German twin-engine bombers and matched, and in some areas surpassed, early and mid-war Messerschmitt Bf 109s.

The first Soviet Cobras had a 20 mm Hispano-Suiza cannon and two heavy Browning machine guns, synchronized and mounted in the nose. Later, Cobras arrived with the M-4 37 mm cannon and four machine guns, two synchronized and two wing-mounted. "We immediately removed the wing machine guns, leaving one cannon and two machine guns," Golodnikov recalled later. That modification improved roll rate by reducing rotational inertia. Soviet airmen appreciated the M-4 cannon with its powerful rounds and the reliable action but complained about the low rate of fire (three rounds per second) and inadequate ammunition storage (only 30 rounds). The Soviets used the Airacobra primarily for air-to-air combat against a variety of German aircraft, including Bf 109s, Focke-Wulf Fw 190s, Ju 87s, and Ju 88s. During the battle of Kuban River, VVS relied on P-39s much more than Spitfires and P-40s. Aleksandr Pokryshkin, from 16.Gv.IAP, (16th Guards Fighter Aviation Regiment) claimed 20 air victories in that campaign. Pokryshkin, the third-highest scoring Allied ace (53 air victories plus six shared) flew the P-39 from late 1942 until the end of the war (though rumors exist that he changed in late 1944 to a P-63 Kingcobra).

Five out of the ten highest scoring Soviets aces logged the majority of their kills in P-39s. Grigoriy Rechkalov, number two-scoring Soviet ace (56 individual air victories plus 5 shared), occasionally his wingman while both were members of 16.Gv.IAP[clarification needed], scored 44 victories flying Airacobras. The majority of his kills were achieved on P-39N-0 number 42-8747 and P-39Q-15 number 44-2547. During the Great Patriotic War, he was awarded the Order of Lenin, the Order of the Red Banner (four times), the Order of Alexandr Nievskii, the Order of Patriotic War 1st Class and the Order of the Red Star (twice). This is the highest score ever attained by any pilot with any American-made aircraft. The United States did not supply M80 armor-piercing rounds for the autocannons of Soviet P-39s—instead, the Soviets received 1,232,991 M54 high-explosive rounds which the Soviets used primarily for air-to-air combat and also against soft ground targets. The VVS did not use the P-39 for tank-busting duties. A total of 4,719 P-39s were sent to the Soviet Union, accounting for more than one-third of all U.S. and UK-supplied fighter aircraft in the VVS, and nearly half of all P-39 production. Soviet Airacobra losses in 1941-45 were 1,030 aircraft (49 in 1942, 305 in 1943, 486 in 1944 and 190 in 1945).

Source: Bell P-39 Airacobra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gekho (Apr 30, 2012)

The Soviet Union had shown an interest, resulting in an order for three aircraft and the negotiation of a licence to build the type in USSR. When these three machines were delivered they were accompanied by a team of Consolidated engineers who assisted in establishment of the Soviet production facilities. This aircraft model, designated GST, was powered by two Shvetsov M-62 or ASh-62IR radial engines of 900 to 1,000 hp (671 to 746 kW). The first GST entered service towards the end of 1939. It is estimated hundreds more served with the Soviet Navy. Soviet Union also received 138 PBN-1 Nomad variant of the Catalina built by the Naval Aircraft Factory in Philadelphia along with 48 PBY-6As under the Lend-Lease Act.


----------



## gekho (Apr 30, 2012)

The Soviet Union ran into immediate problems with friendly fire at the introduction of the Lend-Lease Spitfire Mk. Vb to combat operations. Deadly anti-aircraft artillery fire and neighboring VVS fighters took their toll. The problem was that the Spitfire too closely resembled the enemy's Messerschmitt Bf 109 aircraft. Making Spitfire unit markings more prominent didn't help (the 57th already displayed a yellow lightning bolt down the entire side of their fuselages), and the aircraft type was withdrawn from combat duties after only three months of service as part of defensive operations in the Kuban sector.


----------



## gekho (Apr 30, 2012)

The Hawker Hurricane was the first Allied Lend-Lease aircraft to be delivered to the USSR with a total of 2,952 Hurricanes eventually delivered;[58] becoming the most common British aircraft in Soviet service. Soviet pilots were disappointed by the Hawker fighter, regarding it as inferior to both German and Russian aircraft. Mk II Hurricanes played an important air defence role in 1941, when the Soviet Union found itself under threat from the German Army approaching on a broad front stretching from Leningrad, Moscow, and to the oil fields in the south. Britain's decision to aid the Soviets meant sending supplies by sea to the far northern ports, and as the convoys would need to sail within range of enemy air attack from the Luftwaffe based in neighbouring Finland, it was decided to deliver a number of Hurricane Mk IIBs, flying with Nos. 81 and 134 Squadrons of No. 151 Wing RAF, to provide protection. Twenty-four were transported on the carrier Argus, arriving just off Murmansk on 28 August 1941, and another 15 crated aircraft on board merchant vessels. In addition to their convoy protection duties, the aircraft also acted as escorts to Russian bombers.

Enemy attention to the area declined in October, at which point the RAF pilots trained their Soviet counterparts to operate the Hurricanes themselves. By the end of the year, the RAF's role had ended, but the aircraft remained behind and became the first of thousands of Allied aircraft that were accepted by the Soviet Union. Although Soviet pilots were not universally enthusiastic about the Hurricane, Hero of the Soviet Union, Lt. Col Safanov "...loved the Hurricane..." and RAF Hurricane Mk IIB fighters operating from Soviet soil in defense of Murmansk, destroyed 15 Luftwaffe aircraft for only one loss in combat. In some Soviet war memoirs the Hurricane is described very unflatteringly.

The "Soviet" Hurricane had quite a few drawbacks. First of all, it was 40–50 km/h (25/31 mph) slower that its main opponent, the Bf 109E, at low and medium height, and had a slower rate of climb. The Messerschmitt could outdive the Hurricane because of the low wing loading of the British fighter. But the main source of complaints was the Hurricane's armament. Often the eight or 12 small-calibre machine guns did not damage the sturdy and heavily armoured German aircraft, consequently, Soviet ground crews started to remove the Brownings. Retaining only four or six of the 12 machine guns two 12.7 mm Berezin UBs or two or even four 20 mm ShVAK cannons were substituted, but overall performance deteriorated.


----------



## gekho (Apr 30, 2012)

Mosquitos were in action in the USSR with reconnaissance aircraft periodically operating from Soviet bases on the Kola peninsula to monitor Luftwaffe activities in Norway. A courier mail link between the Soviet and British governments, sometimes transporting VIP passengers was also maintained. The Soviets further made a request to acquire a Mosquito. Mosquito B.IV (DK296) was tested but reports noted that it demanded high flying skills and no further purchases were made.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2012)

Entertaining link - on topic :

http://www.rtbot.net/play.php?id=N6ZbmJNJQIQ

MM


----------



## Bernhart (May 7, 2012)

like to see the p 47s haven't seen alot of pics of them im russian livery


----------



## tvoipolet (May 23, 2012)

Where did you find all of that information? That's awesome!


----------



## gekho (May 24, 2012)

tvoipolet said:


> Where did you find all of that information? That's awesome!



The information come basicly from Wikipedia and other sources. Concerning the pictures, I have been collecting them for years, so I can not tell you where I found them.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Good stuff keep it coming...


----------



## gekho (Mar 17, 2013)

The Douglas C-47 Skytrain or Dakota (RAF designation) is a military transport aircraft that was developed from the Douglas DC-3 airliner. It was used extensively by the Allies during World War II and remained in front line service with various military operators through the 1950s.

The Lisunov Li-2 was a license-built DC-3, produced in Russia. Some 6000 were built between 1939 and 1952.[6] The Soviet Union also operated C-47s supplied under Lend-Lease during World War II.


----------

